# Oldies collection 2003-2004-2005



## maxxout

I've only collected bags from 02-05.  It took about 2 years to find these, the 04 Red being the hardest to find and the last one to add.


----------



## maxxout

Left to right across headboard.

05 Bubblegum Pink Work					
05 Rogue Theater Work
03 Light Caramel Weekender PH				
05 Grey Work

04 Rose City	
04 True Red City PH
05 Caramel City								
05 Grey City	

05 Turquoise City						
05 Bordeaux City
03 Dark Caramel City PH
04 Grey Purse PH				

04 Mystery Green City PH	
05 Indigo City
04 Yellow Purse PH
04 Black City	 PH	

04 Seafoam Purse PH
04 Eggplant Clutch										
05 Chocolate City
03 Black Flat Clutch PH


----------



## maxxout




----------



## nicole2730

just WOW


:girlwhack:


----------



## maxxout

Hi Nicole.....all the images are double posting and I have about 50 images to post.  So I have PMed Jira.

I guess I'll just keep going.


----------



## maxxout




----------



## maxxout




----------



## maxxout




----------



## hrhsunshine

OMG!  Stunning!  A feast for the eyes! 

Congrats Maxxout!  You have a beautiful collection.  Love the array of colors!  

Are you done hunting now?


----------



## lucas

Amazing!!


----------



## maxxout

I like WORKS because they fit over the shoulder so well.  Here is Rouge Theater without a jacket and then with a jacket.


----------



## maxxout

And from the front.


----------



## Jira

Love your rainbow of oldies.  This is my new wallpaper.


----------



## maxxout

Continuing with the 2005 group, here is Chocolate.


----------



## komiko

OMG ....love them all


----------



## maxxout

Bordeaux is difficult to photograph the true color.  Second image (mod shot) is best.


----------



## maxxout

Indigo


----------



## maxxout

Grey


----------



## Conni618

Having trouble breathing on this thread!   Holy Moley!   So many gorgeous oldies.  Love your mod shots, but we need a little addendum...05 Works fit nicely on _*your*_ shoulders!  No so nicely on _mine_... :lolots:


----------



## RUIRUIWINTER

maxx, what an amazing collection!!


happy new year!!!

I m interested in your second mod pic of chocolate(have you been to xi'an ? )


----------



## maxxout

This is an older group shot but it includes the Days and the Hobo.

Left to right across headboard.

06 Camel/Cognac Day
05 Rogue Theater Work
05 Bubblegum Pink Work									
05 Grey Work
05 Grey Day

04 Black City	 PH
05 Bordeaux City
05 Grey City
05 Indigo City

05 Caramel City
03 Dark Caramel City PH	
04 Rose City	
05 Chocolate City					

04 Grey Purse PH				
04 Seafoam Purse PH				
05 Turquoise City						

04 Eggplant Clutch
02 Caramel Hobo
04 Black Make Up


----------



## maxxout

I lied...I have one 06.  The Camel Day.
Here is Grey.  Day bags are too big for me.


----------



## maxxout

Now into 2004 with Rose


----------



## maxxout

And Eggplant


----------



## MAGJES

LOVING your '05 Grey!!! That is now my obsession....oh no.
Thank you very much !


----------



## hrhsunshine

Had to check on how this was developing.  This is the BESSSSTTTTT Freakin' Thread!  You see all the glorious bags AND awesome mod shots!  Maxxout is my Bal hero!!!


----------



## maxxout

PEWTER  2004 and 2003

04 Mystery Green City PH----03 Light Caramel Weekender PH----04 Yellow Purse PH

04 Seafoam Purse PH	----03 Dark Caramel City PH----04 Grey Purse PH	

04 Black City PH	----04 True Red City PH

03 Black Flat Clutch PH


----------



## maxxout




----------



## maxxout

This is 2004 Mystery Green.  No mystery to me though.  I put a dollar bill up to it.  It's the color of MONEY.


----------



## maxxout

Here is 2003 Dark Caramel

against black







against white


----------



## maxxout




----------



## cbarrus

Speechless


----------



## maxxout

2004 Back


----------



## Fashion1

O.M.G. I love every single one of them, but your pewter shots took my breath away. Must not come back and look at this thread more otherwise I will want 04 true red, camel, mystery green - and the list continues! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## maxxout

And 3 2004 Purses
Grey--Seafoam--Yellow


----------



## maxxout

2003 Caramel Weekender and 2003Black Clutch
like how he clutch disappears into the print of the vest


----------



## mellowdee

Beyond impressed and I love you for having such an expressive collection of colors!


----------



## maxxout

And finally....2004 Red
It is possible that this was an early 2004 with 2003 dye as the color is closer to 2003.


----------



## maxxout

I'm exhausted


----------



## lallybelle

Absolutely spectacular collection! And you mod shots are fantastic!


----------



## saira1214

What a lovely collection! You just renewed my desire for bordeaux. That mod shot with your bordie and yorkie looks like a paparazzi shot! *so glam* You look familiar.  Do I know you from somewhere??!! :giggles:


----------



## maxxout

Hi guys!  I wanted to plow through these so the images would be close together. 



nicole2730 said:


> just WOW
> 
> 
> :girlwhack:



Thanks Nicole!



hrhsunshine said:


> OMG!  Stunning!  A feast for the eyes!
> 
> Congrats Maxxout!  You have a beautiful collection.  Love the array of colors!
> 
> Are you done hunting now?



Yes...I am officially off the hunt.  Now what?



Jira said:


> Love your rainbow of oldies.  This is my new wallpaper.



Huge honor! And MANY MANY THANK YOU BOWS for all the authenticating.   Boy...did I need that.



komiko said:


> OMG ....love them all



Thanks!!


----------



## maxxout

Conni618 said:


> Having trouble breathing on this thread!   Holy Moley!   So many gorgeous oldies.  Love your mod shots, but we need a little addendum...05 Works fit nicely on _*your*_ shoulders!  No so nicely on _mine_... :lolots:



These are so broken-in that they fit.  It is still snug though.  Thanks for your help on so many authentications my love!



RUIRUIWINTER said:


> maxx, what an amazing collection!!
> 
> 
> happy new year!!!
> 
> I m interested in your second mod pic of chocolate(have you been to xi'an ? )



Hi ruirui...I've been to a few places in China so if it looks like xi'an it probably is.  I will put a list together (with the help of DH).  It would be great to talk to you.  I love China.



MAGJES said:


> LOVING your '05 Grey!!! That is now my obsession....oh no.
> Thank you very much !



Thanks Magjes.  It took some time to find a mint city.  I hope one comes your way soon to add to your fantastic collection.  2005 Grey was my first HG. 



hrhsunshine said:


> Had to check on how this was developing.  This is the BESSSSTTTTT Freakin' Thread!  You see all the glorious bags AND awesome mod shots!  Maxxout is my Bal hero!!!



kisses to you


----------



## maxxout

cbarrus said:


> Speechless


Hi dear!  Your bags have done the same to me.



Fashion1 said:


> O.M.G. I love every single one of them, but your pewter shots took my breath away. Must not come back and look at this thread more otherwise I will want 04 true red, camel, mystery green - and the list continues! Thanks so much for sharing.



You can run, but you can not hide.  You already have an impressive oldies collection and it's just a matter of time before you have all those you just listed.  I've been watching you!



mellowdee said:


> Beyond impressed and I love you for having such an expressive collection of colors!



melody .........good name  
musician?  



lallybelle said:


> Absolutely spectacular collection! And you mod shots are fantastic!



Thanks so much for the compliment.  Means a lot.



saira1214 said:


> What a lovely collection! You just renewed my desire for bordeaux. That mod shot with your bordie and yorkie looks like a paparazzi shot! *so glam* You look familiar.  Do I know you from somewhere??!! :giggles:



You're so nice!  I'm not from your area and I'm definitely not someone the paparazzi would be interested in.  But you just made my day!


----------



## RUIRUIWINTER

Maxx, thank you so much for sharing!

When you are free i'd love to know your trip in china


----------



## sunspark

amazing!  thank you for posting.  one bag is missing though, a dark turquoise with pewter hw.  I used to have one and kick myself for letting it go.


----------



## maxxout

Yes, a big butt kicking is in order.
Are you searching for one and if not, would you find one for me???

Truly, I am finished.  I would trade 05 Turquoise for 04 Dark Turquoise though.
Oh no...am I already back ?


----------



## jydeals1

I am completely speechless !!!  YOU HAVE SUCH AN AMAZING COLLECTION !!


----------



## shelzbags

Wow!!!! OP, Not only are your bags amazing, but you look absolutely great modeling them (oh, to have naturally curly hair..........). Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Lakotan

what a collection! I love your little curvy-legged chair as well, great style and taste in bags as well as furniture


----------



## melovepurse

OMG - *Maxxout* - you've got a maxi-mega-collection - I LOVE it!!


----------



## nicole2730

sunspark said:


> amazing!  thank you for posting.  one bag is missing though, a dark turquoise with pewter hw.  I used to have one and kick myself for letting it go.



ditto.

thanks so much for sharing this stroll thru memory lane. now, what is the address again so i can RAID your closet??!!?!?!??!??!?


----------



## Anna_525

Delicious bags. What a great collection. I am soooo jealous. I would be staring at them all the time, the way you arranged them for their photo op. Siiiighhhhh


----------



## REREsaurus

I'm pretty sure you have every enviable oldie that there is to have. Congratulations to you. You may now rest your little head and drift adrift on bbag bliss. One for each day of the month. And then over again.

Any favorites? Are they all favorites? You know what me likey! Its the Pewter hw gems I love the most. Really had a thang for them when I first started collecting. Pewter = pop.

I have to add... that I've never seen 04 dark Turquoise IRL. But I bet, I just bet - that would be the blueberry cherry ontop! Wouldn't it be lovely? Like the deepest of the bluest sea.

Are you getting the chance to enjoy your stockpile? You need to rest, relax, and *enjoy.* Before... I pay a visit and enjoy them for/with you?


----------



## kawaii628

OMG i just died from looking at your collection!! the greys!!

wish my collection can be like yours!


----------



## luciabugia

Jaw on the ground! Fab collection and great style!


----------



## mere girl




----------



## tsuarsawan

The best thing of all is to see a lovely PF'er be proud of her collection & wear it with great style & pizzazz... You do it with such grace & ease my dear. 
You have a fabulous oldies collection & may you wear them all in good health & God bless all of your babes...... Some day I so want to have the privilege to see IRL the 03 & 04 Red..


----------



## weekender2

absolutely amazing, enjoy them all!


----------



## bag'hem all

What a way to start the new year by seeing your amazing collection. Each piece deserves the spotlight and i love how you effortlessly match them with your chic wardrobe. The simplicity and the chicness all rolled into one.

I love each and every piece and I don't know which ones to fantasize about.

Thanks for sharing, i know how exhausted you felt after taking them all out for a group shot. Great job my dear.


----------



## maxxout

bag'hem all said:


> What a way to start the new year by seeing your amazing collection. Each piece deserves the spotlight and i love how you effortlessly match them with your chic wardrobe. The simplicity and the chicness all rolled into one.
> 
> I love each and every piece and I don't know which ones to fantasize about.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, *i know how exhausted you felt* after taking them all out for a group shot. Great job my dear.




You should know darling....your mega collection would take a week to photograph, re-size and post.   Good that you have done it along the way.    back to you!


----------



## thedseer

Amazing - you have my favorite BAL collection, hands down.


----------



## maxxout

jydeals1 said:


> I am completely speechless !!!  YOU HAVE SUCH AN AMAZING COLLECTION !!



THANK YOU!!!



shelzbags said:


> Wow!!!! OP, Not only are your bags amazing, but you look absolutely great modeling them (oh, to have naturally curly hair..........). Thanks for sharing with us!



Thanks for the huge compliment.  I now get dressed depending on which bag I want to wear that day.



Lakotan said:


> what a collection! I love your little curvy-legged chair as well, great style and taste in bags as well as furniture



Thanks!   I have to give my architect DH credit for the furniture.



melovepurse said:


> OMG - *Maxxout* - you've got a maxi-mega-collection - I LOVE it!!


Thanks my dear!!




Anna_525 said:


> Delicious bags. What a great collection. I am soooo jealous. I would be staring at them all the time, the way you arranged them for their photo op. Siiiighhhhh



Thanks Anna.   I tried arranging them flat on the floor but there was too much light in the room and they got washed out.  
Still the colors got washed out a bit.



nicole2730 said:


> ditto.
> 
> thanks so much for sharing this stroll thru memory lane. now, what is the address again so i can RAID your closet??!!?!?!??!??!?



Does this mean you too have had 04 dark turquoise?  You have had SO many oldies TDF.



kawaii628 said:


> OMG i just died from looking at your collection!! the greys!!
> 
> wish my collection can be like yours!



Grey and caramel got me into this mess!



luciabugia said:


> Jaw on the ground! Fab collection and great style!



Thanks so much!



mere girl said:


>


----------



## maxxout

REREsaurus said:


> I'm pretty sure you have every enviable oldie that there is to have. Congratulations to you. You may now rest your little head and drift adrift on bbag bliss. One for each day of the month. And then over again.
> 
> Any favorites? Are they all favorites? You know what me likey! Its the Pewter hw gems I love the most. Really had a thang for them when I first started collecting. Pewter = pop.
> 
> I have to add... that I've never seen 04 dark Turquoise IRL. But I bet, I just bet - that would be the blueberry cherry ontop! Wouldn't it be lovely? Like the deepest of the bluest sea.
> 
> Are you getting the chance to enjoy your stockpile? You need to rest, relax, and enjoy*.
> 
> Before... I pay a visit and enjoy them for/with you?*



Would you??? And bring riri with you!   Although we have already talked about this and she would go mad with boredom out here in the desert. 
My favorite changes daily but the pewter H bags seem to stay on top.  It is the hardware but also the leather.  I think the limited production has something to do with it.  Do you ever regret selling any of them?  You have had so many and btw  THANK  YOU again for sending me a perfect long 03 caramel tassel.   I  put it on the bag immediately and it completely changed the bag!
So, what is in your collection now?  What Bals did you keep?



tsuarsawan said:


> The best thing of all is to see a lovely PF'er be proud of her collection & wear it with great style & pizzazz... You do it with such grace & ease my dear.
> You have a fabulous oldies collection & may you wear them all in good health & God bless all of your babes...... Some day I so want to have the privilege to see IRL the 03 & 04 Red..



Thank you dear T....as a true RED lover you would love them.  You do already have one of the best RED bags around.  or is it 2?



weekender2 said:


> absolutely amazing, enjoy them all!



Thanks!!!



thedseer said:


> Amazing - you have my favorite BAL collection, hands down.



Well that's huge coming from you.  I'm really touched.


----------



## kemilia

maxxout said:


> Bordeaux is difficult to photograph the true color. Second image (mod shot) is best.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1555630&stc=1&d=1325555351
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1555631&stc=1&d=1325555394


 
Yes--the second photo is right on for Bordeaux! (I have a Bordeaux Purse)

Your collection is just wonderful  .


----------



## riry

Hello, dear Maxx! I've been waiting for you to do a collection thread for quite some time, and it's well worth the wait. Each bag has a unique quality to it and possesses the kind of supple leather that is long-gone now for Bal. Your bags will just improve and become even more beautiful as they age. I do believe your Bal collection is complete now, and I can't wait to see how you wear them through the next several years.

You know I love your collection (and you) to pieces! 


p.s. After looking after your collection, I've decided that it wouldn't be so boring to visit you in the desert. Who needs hip restaurants and good shopping? I could play with your bags for days and days....


----------



## Hermancat

Super Wonderful Terrific Cool Amazing!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## taskelover

Haven't I called you "the queen of oldie" on another thread??? I'm in bal heaven right now  never in my live I would have so much Bal (maybe if I win a lottery tomorrow 

Btw, I spotted Hans J Wegner's chairs (famous Danish furnitures architect/designer) - good taste!!


----------



## BHmommy

wow, maxxout - your oldies collection is beyond-words STUNNING   

your mod pics are uber-cool too    thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## cupcakegirl




----------



## REREsaurus

maxxout said:


> Would you??? And bring riri with you!   Although we have already talked about this and she would go mad with boredom out here in the desert.
> My favorite changes daily but the pewter H bags seem to stay on top.  It is the hardware but also the leather.  I think the limited production has something to do with it.  Do you ever regret selling any of them?  You have had so many and btw  THANK  YOU again for sending me a perfect long 03 caramel tassel.   I  put it on the bag immediately and it completely changed the bag!
> So, what is in your collection now?  What Bals did you keep?



I would! I would go cuckoo in the desert too, but I could use a change of scenery. Never visited a desert before, except for Vegas. And Vegas (the main part) is certainly not... deserted. Hehe.

Rere regrets selling a lot of bags, ha! The ones I still think about are actually not PH even though I thought they may be. I think for me, I prefer the newer leathers because I prefer newer things. If I could find a brand new PH PT (ha!) that would suit me well. Other than that, I miss my: Anthra PT, Sanguine City, Rouge Vif Box, and black City. What I have now is a small, pitiful bal collection. So small, I won't bother you with it. 

If I happen across any other oldie tassels, I know who to call.


----------



## cupcakegirl

Sorry, I fainted. 


I think I'm speechless.  I can't think of any adjectives that would suffice here...

Your collection is unreal!  LOVE the PH's!  Freakin' LOVE the caramels!!!  (I thought you had _two_ 05 caramel cities???)


----------



## capbaggirl

^^^^^^  what she said! :giggles: except it's the 05 Turquoise & 03/04 Red PH that I can't stop staring at!!!
Thanks darling girl for taking the time to share your Bal bounty with us, enjoy & wear them in good health. 
I too would loooooooooove a Dk Turquoise PH .......ANY size!!!!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

OMG!!!  AMAZING Collection of oldies! Love everything  Great pics and thanks for sharing. I want them all


----------



## drati

Love everything about this thread *maxxout*, the oldies that make up your amazing collection, the way you photograph them, the modelling pics thrown in, your style ... an inspiration.

Thanks for taking the time to take pics and post them here, it's truly a pleasure to browse through this thread. Please add pictures as you take them, love all the action shots, the outfits, glimpses of your house and surroundings.


----------



## maxxout

kemilia said:


> Yes--the second photo is right on for Bordeaux! (I have a Bordeaux Purse)
> 
> Your collection is just wonderful  .



I would love to see that Bordeaux Purse of yours!!!  Did you get it at RDC? Post it here if you wish.   
So....I took a pic of Bordeaux again to see if I could get the color and I think because it is a bit more broken-in somehow the color is easier to photograph.  ?  Took this yesterday.


----------



## maxxout

capbaggirl said:


> ^^^^^^  what she said! :giggles: except *it's the 05 Turquoise* & 03/04 Red PH that I can't stop staring at!!!
> Thanks darling girl for taking the time to share your Bal bounty with us, enjoy & wear them in good health.
> I too would loooooooooove a Dk Turquoise PH .......ANY size!!!!




Thanks sweetiedarling!   Here is a better one of 05 Turquoise that I took when I used to post my outfits in the 'wearing' thread.
(of all my bags, Turquoise is the hardest to capture)


----------



## maxxout

cupcakegirl said:


> Sorry, I fainted.
> 
> 
> I think I'm speechless.  I can't think of any adjectives that would suffice here...
> 
> Your collection is unreal!  LOVE the PH's!  Freakin' LOVE the caramels!!!  (I thought you had _two_ 05 caramel cities???)



Thanks dearest!!   I do have (2) 05 Caramels.  My only exact duplicate.  The first one is pretty worn out.   I'll post them together when I get a pic later today.   But here is a good shot of 2005 caramel I took at my studio which has a huge skylight.  

2005 Caramel City + 2005 Bubblegum Pink Work


----------



## maxxout

riry said:


> Hello, dear Maxx! I've *been waiting for you to do a collection thread* for quite some time, and it's well worth the wait. Each bag has a unique quality to it and possesses the kind of supple leather that is long-gone now for Bal. Your bags will just improve and become even more beautiful as they age. I do believe your Bal collection is complete now, and I can't wait to see how you wear them through the next several years.
> 
> You know I love your collection (and you) to pieces!
> 
> 
> p.s. After looking after your collection, I've decided that it wouldn't be so boring to visit you in the desert. Who needs hip restaurants and good shopping? I could play with your bags for days and days....



riry love!!  Thanks for prodding me to do this.  It's really fun.  And for getting me to get "that other bag"  and that jacket I just posted.  What would I do with out you? (or LA)

(here?...really? and dragging rere here too?)    yes!




Hermancat said:


> Super Wonderful Terrific Cool Amazing!
> Thanks for sharing!



Thank you H!!!



taskelover said:


> Haven't I called you "the queen of oldie" on another thread??? I'm in bal heaven right now  never in my live I would have so much Bal (maybe if I win a lottery tomorrow
> 
> Btw, I spotted Hans J Wegner's chairs (famous Danish furnitures architect/designer) - good taste!!



I will always be honored by that title and will share it with a few others here (you know who you are).
 And good spotting.  I didn't know the designer myself.  It's the DH's score.



BHmommy said:


> wow, maxxout - your oldies collection is beyond-words STUNNING
> 
> your mod pics are uber-cool too    thanks so much for sharing!



Thanks so much for the compliments BH.



REREsaurus said:


> I would! I would go cuckoo in the desert too, but I could use a change of scenery. Never visited a desert before, except for Vegas. And Vegas (the main part) is certainly not... deserted. Hehe.
> 
> Rere regrets selling a lot of bags, ha! The ones I still think about are actually not PH even though I thought they may be. I think for me, I prefer the newer leathers because I prefer newer things. If I could find a brand new PH PT (ha!) that would suit me well. Other than that, I miss my: Anthra PT, Sanguine City, Rouge Vif Box, and black City. What I have now is a small, pitiful bal collection. So small, I won't bother you with it.
> 
> If I happen across any other oldie tassels, I know who to call.



It is so interesting how all our favorites are so different. And you have different styles in that group too.  I'm quite narrow in my taste.   I love that you have a BIG collection of many designers.



BAL_Fanatic said:


> OMG!!!  AMAZING Collection of oldies! Love everything  Great pics and thanks for sharing. I want them all



Thank you so much Balfanatic!!!



drati said:


> Love everything about this thread *maxxout*, the oldies that make up your amazing collection, the way you photograph them, the modelling pics thrown in, your style ... an inspiration.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to take pics and post them here, it's truly a pleasure to browse through this thread. Please add pictures as you take them, love all the action shots, the outfits, glimpses of your house and surroundings.



Same to you Drati.   I LOVE looking at your mod shots with your really great bags and totally cool  jackets.  And that grey group you just posted has always made me swoon.


----------



## cupcakegirl

maxxout said:


> Thanks dearest!!   I do have (2) 05 Caramels.  My only exact duplicate.  The first one is pretty worn out.   I'll post them together when I get a pic later today.   But here is a good shot of 2005 caramel I took at my studio which has a huge skylight.
> 
> 2005 Caramel City + 2005 Bubblegum Pink Work
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1556777&stc=1&d=1325688530



Oh, what a lovely pic...


----------



## shamrock0421

Two words:

Bag porn

:shame:


----------



## taskelover

shamrock0421 said:
			
		

> two words:
> 
> Bag porn
> 
> :shame:



&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## la.ci

i'm speechless.


----------



## maxxout

^^^
That could be a bad sign.   Have I overdone it?


----------



## maxxout

shamrock0421 said:


> *Two words*:
> 
> *Bag porn*
> 
> :shame:


----------



## capbaggirl

Thanks for the extra pic, I just love your effortless style. Thanks for sharing sweet girl 

P.S - Love love love Ab Fab???? 




maxxout said:


> Thanks sweetiedarling!   Here is a better one of 05 Turquoise that I took when I used to post my outfits in the 'wearing' thread.
> (of all my bags, Turquoise is the hardest to capture)
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1556775&stc=1&d=1325688199


----------



## shamrock0421

I need a cigarette.
I feel dirty.

And I like it.



Would it be adding to the filth if I said I wanted to touch your, um, caramel?  



maxxout said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1557176&stc=1&d=1325726903
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1557177&stc=1&d=1325726942


----------



## French75

oooh wooooww Max, I just discover your AMAZING thread !!! Than you so much for sharing these incredible pictures with us, I know it's a lot of work to do !! 
You collection has become unblelievable !! I realized I missed the 04 mystery green reveal !! I'll do a research on TPF 
what a beautiful color it is and it looks in excellent condition. May I ask you (again) where you found it ? I'm so sorry to ask you that question all the time, but sometimes I wonder if I have enough resources to find the oldies (RDC of course is probably the best, but otherwise I only use  ebay, bonanza, ****** & AFF). 
Huge huge huge congratulations again and thank you so much for this thread !! It's like paradise to me !!


----------



## maxxout

capbaggirl said:


> Thanks for the extra pic, I just love your effortless style. Thanks for sharing sweet girl
> 
> P.S - Love love love *Ab Fab*????



My all-time favorite  AB FAB.  I'm a huge Brit comedy fan and this one is at the top.  I adore Eddie and Patsy.  I have every episode and never get tired of watching.   There is a NEW one this Sunday....not BBC though.  But I forgot which channel.  Slightly nervous to see it.   Hope it doesn't destroy my frozen view of them.


----------



## maxxout

French75 said:


> oooh wooooww Max, I just discover your AMAZING thread !!! Than you so much for sharing these incredible pictures with us, I know it's a lot of work to do !!
> You collection has become unblelievable !! I realized I missed the 04 mystery green reveal !! I'll do a research on TPF
> what a beautiful color it is and it looks in excellent condition. May I ask you (again) where you found it ? I'm so sorry to ask you that question all the time, but sometimes I wonder if I have enough resources to find the oldies (RDC of course is probably the best, but otherwise I only use  ebay, bonanza, ****** & AFF).
> Huge huge huge congratulations again and thank you so much for this thread !! It's like paradise to me !!




Thanks so much FRENCH!  Your collection is killer!!!!!  I get these bags from the exact sources you do...mainly RDC and EBAY.  A few from Bonanza.  I think that being here in the US is the advantage because listings seem to come up here early. The last bag was from a friend and not on a site....but that was a huge one-time weird thing. It is really so much luck and of course devoting more time than any human really should to the search. 
I know you will find these as you have found so many absolutely gorgeous bags in the past.  I can't wait to see them!   I LOVE looking at your posts!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Pumpkin, I adore your collection of oldies! Oldies but goodies!!!   

As always, you rock your Balenciagas! Love your mod shots! Incidentally, I still remember your "tassel placement strategy" on arranging the three tassels on a RH City, such that they fall in an asymmetrical manner, creating this diagonal. Love it! And I try to do that whenever I use my Citys!


----------



## silverfern

As *shamrock* puts it so eloquently, total _*BAG PORN*_!!! 

Thanks for sharing your amazing collection *maxx*. I especially love the Pewter but they are all fab and work so well with your style. Loved catching glimpses of your decor too so what a pleasure to check out all your pics. xxx


----------



## Dal

I haven't been on the forum for a long time. I came back to fun stuff! 

I really appreciate you sharing your collection with us. All the bags are really beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## Tokyo

Maxx, You deserve the every single of your great oldie collection as you wear them , put them together perfect!  I just can not adore /admire/ love more your style with or without Bals. I have been away from Bals recently but you inspire me to use them again! I didn`t know you have Mustard Purse and I had never seen it till now, wow such a rare beauty!  Thank you for your all the effort to take the pics and uploading and making wonderful thread for us. You are the best! 

BTW, Thank you so much for letting me know about PH red first, I saw it but i decided to keep looking for City style! Thank you again


----------



## winniejo

maxxout said:


> Left to right across headboard.
> 
> 05 Bubblegum Pink Work
> 05 Rogue Theater Work
> 03 Light Caramel Weekender PH
> 05 Grey Work
> 
> 04 Rose City
> 04 True Red City PH
> 05 Caramel City
> 05 Grey City
> 
> 05 Turquoise City
> 05 Bordeaux City
> 03 Dark Caramel City PH
> 04 Grey Purse PH
> 
> 04 Mystery Green City PH
> 05 Indigo City
> 04 Yellow Purse PH
> 04 Black City	 PH
> 
> 04 Seafoam Purse PH
> 04 Eggplant Clutch
> 05 Chocolate City
> 03 Black Flat Clutch PH


----------



## maxxout

ieweuyhs said:


> Pumpkin, I adore your collection of oldies! Oldies but goodies!!!
> 
> As always, you rock your Balenciagas! Love your mod shots! Incidentally, I still remember your "tassel placement strategy" on arranging the three tassels on a RH City, such that they fall in an asymmetrical manner, creating this diagonal. Love it! And I try to do that whenever I use my Citys!



Hi sweet ches.....so nice to see you back on the forum.  Glad that you liked my tassel placement strategy and are using it. I do think it solves the problem of that massive chaotic tassel free-for-all that can occur at any moment out of nowhere. It's so easy to be overcome with tassel entanglement.  

I love tassels entanglement



silverfern said:


> As *shamrock* puts it so eloquently, total _*BAG PORN*_!!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your amazing collection *maxx*. I especially love the Pewter but they are all fab and work so well with your style. Loved catching glimpses of your decor too so what a pleasure to check out all your pics. xxx



Thanks so much luv.   If I can ever get it together to refine this group (and use you as my model) the pewter would have to stay.



Dal said:


> I haven't been on the forum for a long time. I came back to fun stuff!
> 
> I really appreciate you sharing your collection with us. All the bags are really beautiful. Thank you.



Glad you are back and thanks for posting on my thread!


----------



## maxxout

Tokyo said:


> Maxx, You deserve the every single of your great oldie collection as you wear them , put them together perfect!  I just can not adore /admire/ love more your style with or without Bals. I have been away from Bals recently but you inspire me to use them again! I didn`t know you have Mustard Purse and I had never seen it till now, wow such a rare beauty!  Thank you for your all the effort to take the pics and uploading and making wonderful thread for us. You are the best!
> 
> BTW, Thank you so much for letting me know about PH red first, I saw it but i decided to keep looking for City style! Thank you again



Hi Tokyo!!!  Love to see you back at the Balenciaga forum.  I have missed seeing your bags and _YOUR_ style.  As you know, I am a huge fan of your style and the way you wear these bags and jackets.  Queen of cool, I used to say.  So I'm honored that I might inspire you to wear these bags again!
I hope you're are loving England enough to help  a tiny bit of the heartbreak of being away from Japan.  Hope you continue to post on tPF.  




winniejo said:


>



Thanks for all the points!! _ And_ the drools.


----------



## purses & pugs

Oh wow *maxxout*, just wow! 
Very late to the party, but seeing all your gorgy, yummy, drool worthy pics of those amazing oldies was so worth the wait
You have a fantastic collection, so rare and beautiful. And best of all, you totally rock every single bag and not to mention the super cool jacket

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## lulugirl37

Oh wow!!! Amazing! Love em allll


----------



## kamchin

All I can say is WOW WOW WOW! Amazing collection u have got!


----------



## willowsmom

O.M.G.  That is one astonishing collection of oldies there - each one is more special than the next...it really is just unbelievable to take them all in!  You look absolutely amazing with all of them too!


----------



## uuuxin

OMG all looks so cute


----------



## BooYah

*maxxout*-lady, you have an exceptional collection! 
i am in awe and i am very certain that each one of them has a very special place in your heart


----------



## fancyrush

Gorgeous collection!!


----------



## Makenna

Wow....what an amazing collection, all beautiful bags!


----------



## Babi

So, I don't come often on tpf for a reason....:imgbroken:

In the last week I bought two bags (TBH I needed both)...just after starting to pass by again. So I should definitely stop!

In the Balenciaga forum I tend non to come often anymore because I was in love with the oldies and the new leather doesn't capture my attention. But this thread...
Oh, this thread is so terribly beautiful!
The true red...the dark caramel...indigo (I searched for that one for a long time)...you make me miss my days of crazy hunt! And so it's better if I switch off the notebook, and open a book and forget all this beauty!
But, really, congrats: your collection is breathtaking


----------



## Melisande R.

Mesmerizing, beautiful, art-in-fashion.  Amazing.

And Maxx, you really rock those bags.  Awesome.


----------



## glowingface

i just died...n went to Balenciaga Heaven....


----------



## Lakotan

maxxout said:


> This is 2004 Mystery Green. No mystery to me though. I put a dollar bill up to it. It's the color of MONEY.


 04 Mystery Green is my favorite! I so enjoy looking at your bags, what a rapsody in color!!! Thank you.


----------



## cola262

Thank you for all the modeling photos. Your bags are so smooshy and nice!


----------



## aimtree

I just came back to look at this thread, I love love the dark caramel and the red, they are very rare finds. great collection


----------



## travelerscloset

The oldies have a different appeal!  I love it!


----------



## redskater

good lord!!  how did I miss this????????   These need to be in a museum collection..........


----------



## maxxout

Hi redskater!
Thanks friend.   Your collection is mouthwatering too!  I was thinking of adding my latest bags but was thinking it was probably good that this thread was buried as it made me face my ........let's just call it focus.    Nothing like getting them all out there to see what you have been up to.   But I love these bags so much and that has not changed one bit. I still have all of them.  I'll add 3 more oldies when I get back home from LA.   And these really are the last ones. Really.


----------



## lvcrml

WAAOWWHH.. All are georgeous 
Never let any of them go 
By the way I have a yorkie as well & loved yours


----------



## MAGJES

Thanks for bumping this lovely thread!!

Maxxout  - I was out of commission in Jan. and missed all of these gorgeous beauties. So glad I was able to look at them today. I must say the '03 Dark Caramel is my absolute favorite. The color looks so rich - love it!  Your pics make every single bag come to life......only wish I could touch a few....


----------



## Richard.

Wow


----------



## maxxout

BooYah said:


> *maxxout*-lady, you have an exceptional collection!
> i am in awe and i am very certain that each one of them has a very special place in your heart





fancyrush said:


> Gorgeous collection!!





Makenna said:


> Wow....what an amazing collection, all beautiful bags!





Babi said:


> So, I don't come often on tpf for a reason....:imgbroken:
> 
> In the last week I bought two bags (TBH I needed both)...just after starting to pass by again. So I should definitely stop!
> 
> In the Balenciaga forum I tend non to come often anymore because I was in love with the oldies and the new leather doesn't capture my attention. But this thread...
> Oh, this thread is so terribly beautiful!
> The true red...the dark caramel...indigo (I searched for that one for a long time)...you make me miss my days of crazy hunt! And so it's better if I switch off the notebook, and open a book and forget all this beauty!
> But, really, congrats: your collection is breathtaking





Melisande R. said:


> Mesmerizing, beautiful, art-in-fashion.  Amazing.
> 
> And Maxx, you really rock those bags.  Awesome.





glowingface said:


> i just died...n went to Balenciaga Heaven....





Lakotan said:


> 04 Mystery Green is my favorite! I so enjoy looking at your bags, what a rapsody in color!!! Thank you.





cola262 said:


> Thank you for all the modeling photos. Your bags are so smooshy and nice!





aimtree said:


> I just came back to look at this thread, I love love the dark caramel and the red, they are very rare finds. great collection





travelerscloset said:


> The oldies have a different appeal!  I love it!



My wonderful friends...how could I have not come back to this thread early this year and seen your comments.  I am shocked and mortified that I did not respond in a timely manner.  I must confess, I got a little reality shock, ok, a big one, when I saw all of these together and realized how excessive this was.   So I quit buying them and even stayed away from the forum for a while.  But then I really missed you guys....and then I got 3 more.  
I think the 3 more is like having a shot of whiskey in the morning after an all-night binge.  
So I'm over my bal-buying hangover and all the guilt and remorse (didn't really have that) and I'm BACK.

But really the last 3 are really the last.


----------



## maxxout

lvcrml said:


> WAAOWWHH.. All are georgeous
> Never let any of them go
> By the way I have a yorkie as well & loved yours



Yorkies are the best! Thanks for visiting my thread.



MAGJES said:


> Thanks for bumping this lovely thread!!
> 
> Maxxout  - I was out of commission in Jan. and missed all of these gorgeous beauties. So glad I was able to look at them today. I must say the '03 Dark Caramel is my absolute favorite. The color looks so rich - love it!  Your pics make every single bag come to life......only wish I could touch a few....



That dark caramel is right at the top for me too. Thanks for the great compliment of saying my pics bring these to life.  I really do love these bags! It would be fun to see each others collection in person.  There would be a ton of oogling and smooshing.  Hope you were not in a bad way last January.



Richard. said:


> Wow



Good wow or insane wow?


----------



## justpeachy4397

best thread EVER!


----------



## Richard.

maxxout said:


> Good wow or insane wow?



Omg wow; amazing collection


----------



## redskater

maxxout said:


> Hi redskater!
> Thanks friend.   Your collection is mouthwatering too!  I was thinking of adding my latest bags but was thinking it was probably good that this thread was buried as it made me face my ........let's just call it focus.    Nothing like getting them all out there to see what you have been up to.   But I love these bags so much and that has not changed one bit. I still have all of them.  I'll add 3 more oldies when I get back home from LA.   And these really are the last ones. Really.



I know.  I have to keep a pic of all of them  here so that if I'm tempted to buy just one more I look to see what I already have, and nine times out of ten, I've already got something similar.  Course that doesn't stop me from wanting more!  I'm going to start coming to u when I've got a question about an oldie because you definitely qualify as an expert now!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

maxxout said:


> Indigo


Max, that Indigo says it all to me, what a beauty (they are all so lovely!) it looks like bal heaven!  Wallpaper for us all.


----------



## maxxout

^^^  thanks cookie

Here is the latest.  2003 Olive Brown City.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1855672&stc=1&d=1346537824

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1855673&stc=1&d=1346537843


----------



## maxxout

2003 Red Flat Clutch

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1855687&stc=1&d=1346538185

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1855690&stc=1&d=1346538213

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1855688&stc=1&d=1346538195


----------



## maxxout

2004 Grey City

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1855704&stc=1&d=1346538412

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1855705&stc=1&d=1346538420


----------



## shelzbags

Great, maxxout---more mod shots of gorgeous oldies. Just when I was reaching contentment......... Hey, no snickering!!!!!!

(Seriously, congrats on all 3--especially the Olive Brown. That is an amazing color.)


----------



## CeeJay

maxxout said:
			
		

> 2003 Red Flat Clutch
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1855687&stc=1&d=1346538185
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1855690&stc=1&d=1346538213
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1855688&stc=1&d=1346538195



AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH - I'm sooooooooo jealous!!!  Okay, I must come "visit" this beauty!!!


----------



## maxxout

But you have put me through torture looking at your bags for YEARS. You have been a huge inspiration.  So yes......we must get together.  I will be going back out to LA and will pack this little bugger when I do.


----------



## Tokyo

Hi maxx!!! I didn`t know you got this amazing your oldies thread! It is so nice to come back here and be able to see great oldies! All of your pics are superb! 
May I ask where did you buy the beige leather jacket?   What made is it? YOU are wearing it super coooool with the grey city!

BTW I finally got the chance to take some pics of two oldies clutches! I will put the pics up soon!


----------



## maxxout

shelzbags said:


> Great, maxxout---more mod shots of gorgeous oldies. Just when I was reaching contentment......... Hey, no snickering!!!!!!
> 
> (Seriously, congrats on all 3--especially the Olive Brown. That is an amazing color.)



Hi dearie
Well we both have our khaki bags now! Waiting on that 05 Olive Green mod shot, however.


----------



## maxxout

Tokyo said:


> Hi maxx!!! I didn`t know you got this amazing your oldies thread! It is so nice to come back here and be able to see great oldies! All of your pics are superb!
> May I ask where did you buy the beige leather jacket?   What made is it? YOU are wearing it super coooool with the grey city!
> 
> BTW I finally got the chance to take some pics of two oldies clutches! I will put the pics up soon!




It's so nice to see you back here too and I LOVE to see your mod shots too.  So yes, please post those 2 clutches.   Do you have a collection thread?

The jacket is Dolce and Gabbana and the color is Blush.  I got it in the spring at Barneys.  They have the same jacket in a dark forest green for the fall.  Saw it last week when I was in LA. Great color.  Also it's in navy but I only saw that one online.   I took a pic today.  It's a bit washed out looking because of the sun in this pic.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1855758&stc=1&d=1346540701


----------



## shelzbags

maxxout said:


> Hi dearie
> Well we both have our khaki bags now! Waiting on that 05 Olive Green mod shot, however.


 
Yikes---you set kind of a high standard. I'm a little camera shy. Maybe someday when I grow up. (I feel reasonably safe with this promise.)


----------



## maxxout

shelzbags said:


> Yikes---you set kind of a high standard. I'm a little camera shy. Maybe someday when I grow up. (I feel reasonably safe with this promise.)




You are excused from mod shots for 2 reasons.

1. your pics in the butt thread are more than adequate
2. please don't grow up


----------



## CeeJay

maxxout said:
			
		

> But you have put me through torture looking at your bags for YEARS. You have been a huge inspiration.  So yes......we must get together.  I will be going back out to LA and will pack this little bugger when I do.



Yes, yes, yes, yes!!!  Remember, NM is an option too!!!


----------



## CeeJay

maxxout said:
			
		

> It's so nice to see you back here too and I LOVE to see your mod shots too.  So yes, please post those 2 clutches.   Do you have a collection thread?
> 
> The jacket is Dolce and Gabbana and the color is Blush.  I got it in the spring at Barneys.  They have the same jacket in a dark forest green for the fall.  Saw it last week when I was in LA. Great color.  Also it's in navy but I only saw that one online.   I took a pic today.  It's a bit washed out looking because of the sun in this pic.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1855758&stc=1&d=1346540701



Okay GF, now I know there's no Barney's in NM; so did we do some shopping in BH?????


----------



## shelzbags

maxxout said:


> You are excused from mod shots for 2 reasons.
> 
> 1. your pics in the butt thread are more than adequate
> 2.* please don't grow up*


 

Oh, I don't think anyone I know worries much about THAT happening.  I appreciate the excuse; next to blame, I really love excuses. It's best when someone else makes them for me, so thank you.


----------



## drati

*maxxout*, thank you for sharing modeling pics of your gorgeous new finds. You wear them superbly, as always. Love how the red clutch brings out the little red flowers in your top. I'm inspired now to bring out her blue sister. And thanks for showing us your beautiful D&G jacket. You wear it superbly, looks great with miss grey.


----------



## delmilano

maxxout said:


> 2003 Red Flat Clutch
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1855687&stc=1&d=1346538185
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1855690&stc=1&d=1346538213
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1855688&stc=1&d=1346538195


Your red clutch is stunning, actually all your oldies are stunning. i also love your camel jacket. very nice.


----------



## Livia1

maxxout said:
			
		

> 2004 Grey City
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1855704&stc=1&d=1346538412
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1855705&stc=1&d=1346538420



Ooohh, I think I've said this before but the hair, the house, those bags ... Yum!


----------



## fionarcat

Too much sensory overload. My cerebral cortex is breaking up.... No thread should be allowed to incorporate so many lush things. Giggle x


----------



## maxxout

redskater said:


> I know.  I have to keep a pic of all of them  here so that if I'm tempted to buy just one more I look to see what I already have, and nine times out of ten, I've already got something similar.  Course that doesn't stop me from wanting more!  I'm going to start coming to u when I've got a question about an oldie because you definitely qualify as an expert now!



I know you are kidding a bit..as I will NEVER come close to your bag knowledge but I am always available (PM) to throw in my 2 cents to help authenticate. I will always be grateful for all the help I received from you and the other authenticators over the years. This collection just wouldn't have happened without you guys.



CeeJay said:


> Okay GF, now I know there's no Barney's in NM; so did we do some shopping in BH?????



I can not for the life of me figure out what BH means. The only time I am in Barney's is either LA or NYC and it's a good thing I don't go there that often.



shelzbags said:


> Oh, I don't think anyone I know worries much about THAT happening.  I appreciate the excuse; next to blame, I really love excuses. It's best when someone else makes them for me, so thank you.



Yes, I love a good spontaneous excuse. 



drati said:


> *maxxout*, thank you for sharing modeling pics of your gorgeous new finds. You wear them superbly, as always. Love how the red clutch brings out the little red flowers in your top. I'm inspired now to bring out her blue sister. And thanks for showing us your beautiful D&G jacket. You wear it superbly, looks great with miss grey.



I love that blue clutch of yours and would love to see a mod shot. Possibly with one of your many gorgeous Bal jackets that you wear in that effortlessly cool way.



delmilano said:


> Your red clutch is stunning, actually all your oldies are stunning. i also love your camel jacket. very nice.



Thanks del! Nice to see you here!



Livia1 said:


> Ooohh, I think I've said this before but the hair, the house, those bags ... Yum!



Livia...you may have said that before but it's just so nice to hear again. Thanks for visiting my thread again! 



fionarcat said:


> Too much sensory overload. My cerebral cortex is breaking up.... No thread should be allowed to incorporate so many lush things. Giggle x



 We can't have that lovely cortex of yours exploding. But wait.... did you ever post that oldies Bal jacket you got?  That will out lush anything posted here!


----------



## CeeJay

maxxout said:


> I can not for the life of me figure out what BH means. The only time I am in Barney's is either LA or NYC and it's a good thing I don't go there that often.



The Barneys LA store is actually in [*B*]everly [*H*]ills!!!


----------



## drati

maxxout said:


> I love that blue clutch of yours and would love to see a mod shot. Possibly with one of your many gorgeous Bal jackets that you wear in that effortlessly cool way.



OK, I hope it's OK to post this in your thread but these pics are for you so I hope you don't mind. I posted these a little while ago but you may not have seen them.

03 blue jean with khaki moto ... (excuse my 9 year olds mess around me)










and, well, no moto, sorry, but the clutch again ...


----------



## maxxout

I love that jacket so much. It's a perfect shade of brown and it looks great on you. I would love to find one. I heard that they didn't make size 34 until recently. I heard that about 08 grey which I also covet.  And it is perfect with that amazing clutch. It looks like it is pretty mint too.


----------



## drati

Thanks Maxxout. The clutch is totally mint, to the point of still being stiff. I don't think it's been carried at all. 

I wonder if they made jackets in size 34 in 09. You're right, they may not have. You have great taste, i'd love to find grey 40 too. I'm always too late and spot all the ones that have just sold. I think you may really like asphalte from this season. It's a darker grey but beautiful. A bit more light weight than earlier seasons too and the leather is beautifully matte.


----------



## Jira

maxxout said:


> It's so nice to see you back here too and I LOVE to see your mod shots too.  So yes, please post those 2 clutches.   Do you have a collection thread?
> 
> The jacket is Dolce and Gabbana and the color is Blush.  I got it in the spring at Barneys.  They have the same jacket in a dark forest green for the fall.  Saw it last week when I was in LA. Great color.  Also it's in navy but I only saw that one online.   I took a pic today.  It's a bit washed out looking because of the sun in this pic.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1855758&stc=1&d=1346540701



 this combo. 04 Gray looks so beautiful broken in.


----------



## dragonette

What a fabulous thread maxxout! I looked through it last night as my pre-bedtime reading and it was amazing! Thank you for taking the time to shoot and post!  Whenever I see wonderful oldies such as yours, it makes me less afraid to use and wear my new ones. I hope they age beautifully like yours!

I love your style, your hair (as always!) and your home!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

i had to look at the collection again, i am intrigued by the vintage bags...is there anyway to bump this thread to stay at the top of the Balenciaga threads?

Has anyone ever asked you Max (excuse me if they have) on how long it took you to find the bags?

Too good for words.


----------



## maxxout

Jira said:


> this combo. 04 Gray looks so beautiful broken in.



Thanks Jira.  I am hopeless when it comes to Grey.... and 04 with PH is at the top. I lucked out that this one was SO broken in but the handles were clean. They were cleaned by LMB from the previous owner and they did a great job.  I have always been hesitant about sending any bag out ..concerned that they might touch the body of the bag which would ruin the bag for me, but in this case it worked.



dragonette said:


> What a fabulous thread maxxout! I looked through it last night as my pre-bedtime reading and it was amazing! Thank you for taking the time to shoot and post!  Whenever I see wonderful oldies such as yours, it makes me less afraid to use and wear my new ones. I hope they age beautifully like yours!
> 
> I love your style, your hair (as always!) and your home!



Hi spidey momma...so yes...wear those bags without fear.  Moto bags were meant to age.  You have beautiful bags and I'm sure they will just get more beautiful with time.   And thank you for all the nice comments!!


----------



## maxxout

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> i had to look at the collection again, i am intrigued by the vintage bags...is there anyway to bump this thread to stay at the top of the Balenciaga threads?
> 
> Has anyone ever asked you Max (excuse me if they have) on how long it took you to find the bags?
> 
> Too good for words.



Hi cookie!
Well...I could bump it everyday but that would uncover my true and thinly veiled egomaniacal nature.  I have a huge smile right now and love your idea!

I am very happy to give any information on collecting these oldies and you can PM me endlessly to ask anything as I love to share information about these.  I collected these over the last 3 years but most of them in a 2 year period....2010-2011.  I only purchased 3 in 2013 as I have pretty much every oldie that I ever wanted at this point. Mainly got them on ebay and RDC.

It's fantastic to be on the hunt (no more though) and really great to have this forum to share in the experience.  So helping others like you to get these is really fun for me. 

It helps to be able to identify and authenticate within minutes of seeing a bag on ebay.  I studied these bags in the reference thread and learned how to authenticate by looking at the authentication thread.  I could have never amassed this collection, or even a single bag, with out this forum and the women on that thread.

The oldies are heavenly and I love them as much if not more than when I began this obsession.


----------



## dolali

maxxout said:


> Hi cookie!
> Well...I could bump it everyday but that would uncover my true and thinly veiled egomaniacal nature.  I have a huge smile right now and love your idea!
> 
> I am very happy to give any information on collecting these oldies and you can PM me endlessly to ask anything as I love to share information about these.  I collected these over the last 3 years but most of them in a 2 year period....2010-2011.  I only purchased 3 in 2013 as I have pretty much every oldie that I ever wanted at this point. Mainly got them on ebay and RDC.
> 
> It's fantastic to be on the hunt (no more though) and really great to have this forum to share in the experience.  So helping others like you to get these is really fun for me.
> 
> It helps to be able to identify and authenticate within minutes of seeing a bag on ebay.  I studied these bags in the reference thread and learned how to authenticate by looking at the authentication thread.  I could have never amassed this collection, or even a single bag, with out this forum and the women on that thread.
> 
> The oldies are heavenly and I love them as much if not more than when I began this obsession.




I agree with cookie! This SHOULD be a reference thread for oldies! I got into Balenciaga a few months ago, and I am now very intrigued and attracted to oldies. 

Thank you for taking the time to post all these beauties, and if Purse Forum decides NOT to pin it (or whatever it is called), then please, please, please let's bump it every day. 

 I admire your collection and the artistic way in which you displayed it here. Thank you maxxout!


----------



## maxxout

dolali said:


> I agree with cookie! This SHOULD be a reference thread for oldies! I got into Balenciaga a few months ago, and I am now very intrigued and attracted to oldies.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to post all these beauties, and if Purse Forum decides NOT to pin it (or whatever it is called), then please, please, please let's bump it every day.
> 
> I admire your collection and the artistic way in which you displayed it here. Thank you maxxout!




Thanks dolali !

Here are two threads that are in the reference section under 'clubhouse'.

This one is for oldies 2002-2004:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/the-oldies-club-2001-2004-a-145844.html

And this one is for oldies with Pewter Hardware, 2002 F/W-2004 S/S:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ease-post-your-pewter-hw-ph-babes-334890.html


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

maxxout said:


> Hi cookie!
> Well...I could bump it everyday but that would uncover my true and thinly veiled egomaniacal nature.  I have a huge smile right now and love your idea!
> 
> I am very happy to give any information on collecting these oldies and you can PM me endlessly to ask anything as I love to share information about these.  I collected these over the last 3 years but most of them in a 2 year period....2010-2011.  I only purchased 3 in 2013 as I have pretty much every oldie that I ever wanted at this point. Mainly got them on ebay and RDC.
> 
> It's fantastic to be on the hunt (no more though) and really great to have this forum to share in the experience.  So helping others like you to get these is really fun for me.
> 
> It helps to be able to identify and authenticate within minutes of seeing a bag on ebay.  I studied these bags in the reference thread and learned how to authenticate by looking at the authentication thread.  I could have never amassed this collection, or even a single bag, with out this forum and the women on that thread.
> 
> The oldies are heavenly and I love them as much if not more than when I began this obsession.



Maxx, you have a "bed of Bal Bags" probably softer than any pillow! You inspire me/us to be a better bal collector!

Love it!


----------



## CeeJay

I keep on comin' back for more !!!  Sooooo good to see that some of us still have TONS OF LOVE for the "oldies"!!!  

*maxxout* .. :urock:!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

How have I not seen this thread before? Beautiful, beautiful collection (which makes me want to dust off my debit card LOL)....


----------



## tinad2004

wow. that collection is impressive! and i love your hair!!!!!


----------



## cat1967

Amazing collection Maxxout!  I just love them all!


----------



## Maddy luv

Hi,i'm a new tpfer and just find your tread.
OMG what an amazing collection of oldies..;love every single bag
i'm dreaming to have one oldie (a city rose 2004)....but now i would like more.
thank you for sharing


----------



## cat1967

Maddy luv said:


> Hi,i'm a new tpfer and just find your tread.
> OMG what an amazing collection of oldies..;love every single bag
> i'm dreaming to have one oldie (a city rose 2004)....but now i would like more.
> thank you for sharing



A City in Rose hmmm my fave too!


----------



## maxxout

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Maxx, you have a "bed of Bal Bags" probably softer than any pillow! You inspire me/us to be a better bal collector!
> 
> Love it!



One of consequences of having an obsession so great that it fills the entire king size bed is that bags end up being the ONLY thing that ends up in bed.  Maybe exaggerating just a little.



CeeJay said:


> I keep on comin' back for more !!!  Sooooo good to see that some of us still have TONS OF LOVE for the "oldies"!!!
> 
> *maxxout* .. :urock:!!!!!



Yes.....good to be in such good company!




clevercat said:


> How have I not seen this thread before? Beautiful, beautiful collection (which makes me want to dust off my debit card LOL)....



That is the big danger here...seeing each others goodies. Congratulations if in fact you have been able to accumulate even a microscopic amount of dust.   I need to have that occur on my cc card.



tinad2004 said:


> wow. that collection is impressive! and i love your hair!!!!!



Thanks tinad2004! 



cat1967 said:


> Amazing collection Maxxout!  I just love them all!



Hey cat....nice to see you here and thanks!



Maddy luv said:


> Hi,i'm a new tpfer and just find your tread.
> OMG what an amazing collection of oldies..;love every single bag
> i'm dreaming to have one oldie (a city rose 2004)....but now i would like more.
> thank you for sharing


 
Hi maddy and welcome to the obsession!


----------



## dolali

maxxout said:


> Thanks dolali !
> 
> Here are two threads that are in the reference section under 'clubhouse'.
> 
> This one is for oldies 2002-2004:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/the-oldies-club-2001-2004-a-145844.html
> 
> And this one is for oldies with Pewter Hardware, 2002 F/W-2004 S/S:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ease-post-your-pewter-hw-ph-babes-334890.html



Thank you for the links maxxout! Very informative! I am still trying to find my way navigating the forum. So much good information around here


----------



## powderpuff100

WOW! Incredibly beautiful collection!


----------



## keodi

I agree, Powderpuff beautiful collection Maxxout!


----------



## RT1

Maxxout....you have THE most gorgeous collection ever!!!  :worthy:   

Your modeling shots are superb and your bags are divine.  

I totally love this thread.


----------



## saira1214

Yes, this thread is killing me!! Your collection is legendary!!!!


----------



## maxxout

^^^
Hey there sweet thing.  Thanks for the honorary mention.   Your wish list is impressive and gives me too many ideas.


----------



## maxxout

powderpuff100 said:


> WOW! Incredibly beautiful collection!



Thank you Powderpuff.   Your collection was a huge inspiration.  I think you have sold most of them.  ?   When I saw your Eggplant on a site I was surprised. 
I thought you would always keep that one.   What are you collecting now?



keodi said:


> I agree, Powderpuff beautiful collection Maxxout!



Thank you Keodi!



RTone said:


> Maxxout....you have THE most gorgeous collection ever!!!  :worthy:
> 
> Your modeling shots are superb and your bags are divine.
> 
> I totally love this thread.



RT...    Thank you so much.  Your comment makes my day!


----------



## Smellyfeet

Amazing collection! and great pictures!!


----------



## swhao907

Such a fantastic collection!


----------



## vink

Now I get what's the rave on RT. You have superb collection. I'm seriously speechless. This thread should have its own trophy or something alike.


----------



## d9562591

New here! After this thread I am seriously dying for a bal bag! Amazing collection, wish I knew and have money to buy bal back in those days! Absolutely in awe of them, so beautiful!!


----------



## maxxout

Smellyfeet said:


> Amazing collection! and great pictures!!


Thanks* smellyfeet*...and thanks for assigning yourself that name.  It conjures such happy images.  



swhao907 said:


> Such a fantastic collection!


Thank you *swhao*!  



vink said:


> Now I get what's the rave on RT. You have superb collection. I'm seriously speechless. This thread should have its own trophy or something alike.



Hi *Vink*!!   Thanks!  Your post is like a trophy so I'm good with that.  And yes, RT is just the best red.  It is my favorite shade that I own and it goes with more of my wardrobe than 03, 04 or my PS1 bright red.  I like the leather quality better on the 03 and 04 but the saturation and shade of red on RT is hard to beat.



d9562591 said:


> New here! After this thread I am seriously dying for a bal bag! Amazing collection, wish I knew and have money to buy bal back in those days! Absolutely in awe of them, so beautiful!!



Hi *d many numbers*!   Welcome to the Balenciaga forum and to the hunt for the perfect bag.


----------



## Tokyo

maxxout said:


> It's so nice to see you back here too and I LOVE to see your mod shots too.  So yes, please post those 2 clutches.   Do you have a collection thread?
> 
> The jacket is Dolce and Gabbana and the color is Blush.  I got it in the spring at Barneys.  They have the same jacket in a dark forest green for the fall.  Saw it last week when I was in LA. Great color.  Also it's in navy but I only saw that one online.   I took a pic today.  It's a bit washed out looking because of the sun in this pic.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1855758&stc=1&d=1346540701




Hi, maxxout, Thanks for your reply! And I applogize that I didn`t reply you soo long time. Thank you for the infos about your jacket, super cool but it doesnt look like D&G designe at all, I thought Rick O or Matine M. I really love the jacket on you ! Anyways, it may be too late but I will look out for it 
I just came here today just because NicholasG is leaving Balenciaga and wanted to know where he is going next...I was actually super shocked when I read it. However I hope you are doing well, talk to you soon!


----------



## outtacontrol

I LOVE your hair!!! (still)

Your style is so amazingly parisian chic without being contrived! So efforlessly beautiful!

I LOVE your hair!

Your RT work is my fav

This is my absolute favorite pic in the Bal forum!

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1953158&stc=1&d=1353387014


----------



## maxxout

outtacontrol said:


> I LOVE your hair!!! (still)
> 
> Your style is so amazingly parisian chic without being contrived! So efforlessly beautiful!
> 
> I LOVE your hair!
> 
> Your RT work is my fav
> 
> This is my absolute favorite pic in the Bal forum!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1953158&stc=1&d=1353387014



Outtacontrolllllllllll   thank you!!!!  Boy...that is the greatest thing to hear. Almost no one where I live cares that much about style so it is very nice to get a little encouragement here.  I'm even going to copy this and look at it when I feel like I need a little boost.  Thank you so much.


----------



## maxxout

Tokyo said:


> Hi, maxxout, Thanks for your reply! And I applogize that I didn`t reply you soo long time. Thank you for the infos about your jacket, super cool but it doesnt look like D&G designe at all, I thought Rick O or Matine M. I really love the jacket on you ! Anyways, it may be too late but I will look out for it
> I just came here today just because NicholasG is leaving Balenciaga and wanted to know where he is going next...I was actually super shocked when I read it. However I hope you are doing well, talk to you soon!




You're right ...it doesn't look like D&G and I have never gotten anything by them before.  But I got this and a distressed black/dk grey biker jacket from them the same day.  I do love Rick though..and it does look like it could be his and would be more like what I would normally go for.  His stuff fits me the best of any leather jacket.  Balenciaga looks super cool on you.
Nice to see you back.  Would love to see those clutches you got!


----------



## Mariapia

Goat skin 2005


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> Goat skin 2005


Sorry OP, I am in the wrong thread.....:shame:


----------



## fpiccione

I am very impressed by your collection !!! congratulations


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Omg!!! What a collection! Thanks for sharing girl!!


----------



## nicoleadrianna

Wow!!! Your bags AND you are truly stunning! You are such a style inspiration! I hope in 30 years I look half as amazing as you do! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## maxxout

fpiccione said:


> I am very impressed by your collection !!! congratulations





yoyotomatoe said:


> Omg!!! What a collection! Thanks for sharing girl!!





nicoleadrianna said:


> Wow!!! Your bags AND you are truly stunning! You are such a style inspiration! I hope in 30 years I look half as amazing as you do! Thanks for sharing!



Thank you guys!  It's so much fun posting and sharing with like-minded women.
I really do appreciate your comments.


----------



## kaits33

I love your collection! So many diverse and gorgeous colors.  You carry them beautifully!!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## nikip01

maxxout said:


> Thanks dearest!!   I do have (2) 05 Caramels.  My only exact duplicate.  The first one is pretty worn out.   I'll post them together when I get a pic later today.   But here is a good shot of 2005 caramel I took at my studio which has a huge skylight.
> 
> 2005 Caramel City + 2005 Bubblegum Pink Work



I LOVE that Bubblegum color. They need to release another color like that! Great collection!!! I'm so jealous.


----------



## charmbags

Thanks for that from me too...I also feel inspired, I love the whole collection but that eggplant is so lush ...I'm loving purple accents right now and I'd buy a bbag in that colour in a heartbeat.


----------



## maxxout

Thank you ladies!  They do come out with colors that are similar to the oldies so in time you can find something close.   08 bubblegum is kind of close to 05 and last years purple was really close to eggplant .  The leather is different though.

There are several nice pinks out right now.

I think the 2004 eggplant city is still at RDC and a few have popped up on other sites recently but I believe they are gone now.    But it is a color that can be found.   Haven't seen 05 bubblegum show up in quite a while.

Thanks for checking out my thread!


----------



## zoebella

drati said:


> Love everything about this thread *maxxout*, the oldies that make up your amazing collection, the way you photograph them, the modelling pics thrown in, your style ... an inspiration.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to take pics and post them here, it's truly a pleasure to browse through this thread. Please add pictures as you take them, love all the action shots, the outfits, glimpses of your house and surroundings.



I agree!! I'm fairly new here and Balenciagas are my dream bag. This will help me to learn so much more. Beautifully done Maxxout! (Love your clothing as well).

Do you collect any other brands?


----------



## leamb

Edit: in my excitement I Posted in the wrong thread, wonderful collection here
!!

The leather must be tdf


----------



## maxxout

zoebella said:


> I agree!! I'm fairly new here and Balenciagas are my dream bag. This will help me to learn so much more. Beautifully done Maxxout! (Love your clothing as well).
> 
> Do you collect any other brands?




Hey Zoe.......Glad that this thread could help.  Thank you for the nice comments.   I really only collect Balenciaga.   I used to collect Dries Van Noton and have 5 of his early bags.   I should do a group shot sometime.   There is no sub-forum for his stuff.   Then I have a red PS1.   But Balenciaga is my absolute favorite.


----------



## maxxout

Since the weather has gotten a little chilly, I thought a nice doggie in a sweater with a nifty purse picture would be just the ticket.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2026719&stc=1&d=1358473582


----------



## PinkPeonies

Goodness! Your collection is amazing!


----------



## hrhsunshine

maxxout said:


> Since the weather has gotten a little chilly, I thought a nice doggie in a sweater with a nifty purse picture would be just the ticket.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2026719&stc=1&d=1358473582




OMG!!! WAY too funny....and cute :lolots:  

LOVE the skull and crossbones....obviously a rock star like mom


----------



## bellenuit

woooooooooow.  I am so impressed.  AWESOME JOB!!!  I'd be in heaven if I could turn to a collection like that every day and say, hmmmmmmmm WHICH ONE?!?


----------



## Bootboot19

Gorgeous.... I am a new balenciaga bag lover loving the old bal bags because of these.... I'd sleep with them everyday


----------



## maxxout

hrhsunshine said:


> OMG!!! WAY too funny....and cute :lolots:
> 
> LOVE the skull and crossbones....obviously a rock star like mom





Well now I have to try to live up to that.  If not in any other way...at least through the furry 7 pound dominaterix and possibly a lace-up vest. 
.
.
.
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2027423&stc=1&d=1358526655

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2027425&stc=1&d=1358526726

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2027426&stc=1&d=1358526802


----------



## saira1214

maxxout said:


> Well now I have to try to live up to that.  If not in any other way...at least through the furry 7 pound dominaterix and possibly a lace-up vest.
> .
> .
> .
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2027423&stc=1&d=1358526655
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2027425&stc=1&d=1358526726
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2027426&stc=1&d=1358526802



Love you little dog, so cute in that sweater!! Of course your oldies are brilliant as well. Is that your 04 red? Green with envy!


----------



## maxxout

^^^
Tried to get her to go through my legs.....but noooo.

First images with 2004 Black City PH  and now 2004 True Red City PH
.
.
.
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2027429&stc=1&d=1358527045


----------



## maxxout

Yes, this is a CITY.  My size makes it look like a Work.  Now I understand why people thought the Olsen twins had over-sized heads.

.
.
.
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2027431&stc=1&d=1358527196

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2027433&stc=1&d=1358527281


----------



## maxxout

2003 Olive Brown City
.
.
.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2027442&stc=1&d=1358527678

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2027444&stc=1&d=1358527717


----------



## outtacontrol

maxxout said:
			
		

> Since the weather has gotten a little chilly, I thought a nice doggie in a sweater with a nifty purse picture would be just the ticket.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2026719&stc=1&d=1358473582



Oh my God! Your doggie is adorable! Is that a McQueen sweater? I love the edginess!!  "Please mummy, can I carry a city too?"

Your mod shots are just unreal lady!! You are so inspiring!! You need your own style thread in the Wardrobe forum!!!


----------



## maxxout

2003 Dark Caramel City
.
.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2027445&stc=1&d=1358527811


----------



## maxxout

2004 Mystery Green City
.
.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2027449&stc=1&d=1358527907


----------



## hrhsunshine

Dearest *C*, you're outfits are killing me! Can I pleeeeeeeez live in your closet?

LOL! A 7lb furball listens about as well as my kids!  :lolots:

Thanks for sharing those great shots! LOVE THEM!


----------



## maxxout

2004 Eggplant Clutch
.
Way more wearable color than I thought it would be.  These are J Brand jeans in Aubergine. 
. 
(Somebody please get that eggplant city at RDC before I do something I might regret. I really don't want 2 of the same color)  
.
(But I'm weak)
.
.
(obviously)
.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2027452&stc=1&d=1358528057


----------



## maxxout

My favorite girls showed up!!!



outtacontrol said:


> Oh my God! Your doggie is adorable! Is that a McQueen sweater? I love the edginess!!  "Please mummy, can I carry a city too?"
> Your mod shots are just unreal lady!! You are so inspiring!! You need your own style thread in the Wardrobe forum!!!



It _does_ look like McQueen, doesn't it!   Just a regular sweater from the groomer.  But I needed to tuff up the exterior to match her spirit.   
Thanks for the wardrobe nod. I do think that Balenciaga bags are a perfect fit for all this Ann D strapy tassely stuff.



saira1214 said:


> Love you little dog, so cute in that sweater!! Of course your oldies are brilliant as well. Is that your 04 red? Green with envy!



Thank you dearest.....so yes, it is 04. Thanks for stopping by!



hrhsunshine said:


> Dearest *C*, you're outfits are killing me! Can I pleeeeeeeez live in your closet?
> 
> LOL! A 7lb furball listens about as well as my kids!  :lolots:
> 
> Thanks for sharing those great shots! LOVE THEM!



Yes, you can come....IF you bring that gorgeous Red Y.   It's a great bag.  Been meaning to post in that thread.


----------



## maxxout

PinkPeonies said:


> Goodness! Your collection is amazing!



Thank you, Pink!



bellenuit said:


> woooooooooow.  I am so impressed.  AWESOME JOB!!!  I'd be in heaven if I could turn to a collection like that every day and say, hmmmmmmmm WHICH ONE?!?



Thanks girl!   I do feel very lucky...and I baby them.



Bootboot19 said:


> Gorgeous.... I am a new balenciaga bag lover loving the old bal bags because of these.... I'd sleep with them everyday



Gee...don't give me ideas.


----------



## maxxout

One more with 2004 True Red.
.
.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2027493&stc=1&d=1358531044

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2027495&stc=1&d=1358531090


----------



## lisahopkins

You have an utterly fantastic style in bags, clothes and of course dogs


----------



## saira1214

You are seriously killing me! Do you want me to die, do you!?!?!?! The 03 Brown, 04 Red, the 03 Caramel!!! Why must you taunt me?!?!


----------



## anitos

Wow!! I love the 03 olive  . Does the picture show the colour true to life? I have such a difficult time assessing its true color, it seems be so different from picture to picture. And cutie doggie too


----------



## maxxout

lisahopkins said:


> You have an utterly fantastic style in bags, clothes and of course dogs



Thanks so much.   I love how you wear your Bal jackets and keep seeing the mod shot wearing the jacket with the Day bag.  Very cool.   Great style.




saira1214 said:


> You are seriously killing me! Do you want me to die, do you!?!?!?! The 03 Brown, 04 Red, the 03 Caramel!!! Why must you taunt me?!?!



I taunt you because it gives meaning to my life. If I didn't have you to torture what would be the point?



anitos said:


> Wow!! I love the 03 olive  . Does the picture show the colour true to life? I have such a difficult time assessing its true color, it seems be so different from picture to picture. And cutie doggie too



The best color representation is in the pewter collection thread page 22 post 323.   It depends on the lighting.


----------



## saira1214

maxxout said:


> I taunt you because it gives meaning to my life. If I didn't have you to torture what would be the point?



My day will come!


----------



## maxxout

saira1214 said:


> My day will come!





  Bring it on Babe 






:ninja::devil::ninja:

I'm desperate to see more oldies.


----------



## PernilleCamilla

Wow!  I'm truly impressed, amazed and fascinated by your beautiful collection!

This thread makes me wish for a 'Like' button to each picture


----------



## maxxout

PernilleCamilla said:


> Wow!  I'm truly impressed, amazed and fascinated by your beautiful collection!
> 
> This thread makes me wish for a 'Like' button to each picture



Thanks!  Yes, a like button would be good. There would be a ton of likes on this Balenciaga forum for sure.


----------



## rainneday

These are so beautiful, I could stare for hours at the  group shot on the first page. Your wardrobe is quite nice too!


----------



## drati

Love all your pics! Eggplant clutch is so delicious, beautiful.

What is the scarf you wearing in your picture with mystery green please? It's beautiful.



maxxout said:


> 2004 Mystery Green City
> .
> .
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2027449&stc=1&d=1358527907


----------



## Joycece

I think I like the 04 rose now! Shxt Bal is drug, hey mexxout, have you try to get rid of the warm handles? Any tips?


----------



## maxxout

rainneday said:


> These are so beautiful, I could stare for hours at the  group shot on the first page. Your wardrobe is quite nice too!



Thank you rain!  Yes...mass consumerism, when displayed it all its glory, in a nice repetitive grid can have a mesmerizing tantric effect, like a mandala of sorts, calming the mind in a meditative state.  
It's the Zen of as far away from Zen as you can get.  



drati said:


> Love all your pics! Eggplant clutch is so delicious, beautiful.
> 
> What is the scarf you wearing in your picture with mystery green please? It's beautiful.




Hey Drati!!  Nice to see you girl!   This is Issey Miyake......mens scarf from the mid 90's. I used to love that stuff when he and Rei of Comme des Garcons were just out. Haven't bought his stuff for a long time now.   I think he quit 10 years ago...but the brand continues.  



Joycece said:


> I think I like the 04 rose now! Shxt Bal is drug, hey mexxout, have you try to get rid of the warm handles? Any tips?



Hi Joyce....yes, I agree that this is addictive. But amazingly, I have stopped. Either it's not really addictive...or I am just pausing. 
Of all that I have read here in the reference section, the only way to refurbish the handles is to send the bag to Loving My Bags.  Most people have had great luck with them.


----------



## rainneday

maxxout said:


> Thank you rain!  Yes...mass consumerism, when displayed it all its glory, in a nice repetitive grid can have a mesmerizing tantric effect, like a mandala of sorts, calming the mind in a meditative state.
> It's the Zen of as far away from Zen as you can get.



Nicely put! It's better than the Skittles' rainbow, I gotta tell you!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

maxxout said:


> Thank you rain!  Yes...mass consumerism, when displayed it all its glory, in a nice repetitive grid can have a mesmerizing tantric effect, like a mandala of sorts, calming the mind in a meditative state.
> It's the Zen of as far away from Zen as you can get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Drati!!  Nice to see you girl!   This is Issey Miyake......mens scarf from the mid 90's. I used to love that stuff when he and Rei of Comme des Garcons were just out. Haven't bought his stuff for a long time now.   I think he quit 10 years ago...but the brand continues.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Joyce....yes, I agree that this is addictive. But amazingly, I have stopped. Either it's not really addictive...or I am just pausing.
> Of all that I have read here in the reference section, the only way to refurbish the handles is to send the bag to Loving My Bags.  Most people have had great luck with them.


Hey Max, just to clarify (sorry if you posted this much earlier!) did you have your oldies treated by LMB, or did you mean "you could" if this suited you?

i'm hesitant on a lot of great bags due to the condition of the handles, but also am afraid to get them treated since the results may vary.......

TIA


----------



## maxxout

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Hey Max, just to clarify (sorry if you posted this much earlier!) did you have your oldies treated by LMB, or did you mean "you could" if this suited you?
> 
> i'm hesitant on a lot of great bags due to the condition of the handles, but also am afraid to get them treated since the results may vary.......
> 
> TIA



This is the biggest problem with oldies. I am like you, very hesitant about sending bags away.  I have heard too many bad things.  So, no, I have not sent any bags out. BUT I got a 2004 Grey City from Corey last year and I KNOW that the handles were cleaned. But since that information was not included with the bag, I can only guess at this. The handles are fantastic and the leather on the bag was never touched as it is the softest leather ever.  So I have to guess that it was LMB.
Of all that I have read about handles, LMB does a great job.  BUT ONLY the handles and corners.  There has to be a strong note: "No treating the body of the bag....at all"   I don't worry that they won't do a good job on the handles, I am more afraid that the original leather on these oldies (on the body of the bag) would be messed with.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

maxxout said:


> This is the biggest problem with oldies. I am like you, very hesitant about sending bags away.  I have heard too many bad things.  So, no, I have not sent any bags out. BUT I got a 2004 Grey City from Corey last year and I KNOW that the handles were cleaned. But since that information was not included with the bag, I can only guess at this. The handles are fantastic and the leather on the bag was never touched as it is the softest leather ever.  So I have to guess that it was LMB.
> Of all that I have read about handles, LMB does a great job.  BUT ONLY the handles and corners.  There has to be a strong note: "No treating the body of the bag....at all"   I don't worry that they won't do a good job on the handles, I am more afraid that the original leather on these oldies (on the body of the bag) would be messed with.


so weird i typed my resonse and it didnt update....im getting senile! lol

anyhow, thanks Max, I will experiment with this advice in the near future.
there are many awsome vint. bags out there that just need a little tlc.
gotta take a chance on those......


----------



## kizmit

What an amazing collection and thread!  I have been entranced for the last hour.  Oldies are my favorite.  This was a real treat.  Thank you!


----------



## QueenLouis

Holy moly! I love your bags... and your wardrobe... and your furnishings... and your gorgeous curly hair (wish mine would hold a curl that well).

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## cotinara

loving your collection- beautiful, and all the colors...WOW! Just curious as to why Bal bags from 03-05? No interest in newer ones?


----------



## maxxout

kizmit said:


> What an amazing collection and thread!  I have been entranced for the last hour.  Oldies are my favorite.  This was a real treat.  Thank you!



Thanks kiz......you've had quite a few of these in your possession as well, yes?  Have you ever posted a group shot? 



QueenLouis said:


> Holy moly! I love your bags... and your wardrobe... and your furnishings... and your gorgeous curly hair (wish mine would hold a curl that well).
> 
> Thank you for sharing!



Queen!   Thank you.:worthy:


----------



## maxxout

cotinara said:


> loving your collection- beautiful, and all the colors...WOW! Just curious as to why Bal bags from 03-05? No interest in newer ones?



The older leathers were processed differently and the bags were produced in limited numbers. The leathers from these years are uniformly high quality, meaning the leather is soft and luxurious and the color saturated as if it was the true color of the leather, deep into the skin and tonal as if there were 2 colors mixed.
It seems that 2007 had these qualities as well plus you could get GH.


----------



## CeeJay

Check this out *Maxxout* .. now that's a piece of luggage!!!! .. and to think that Virgin America said that my Part-Time was "luggage" . . HA!


----------



## maxxout

CeeJay said:


> Check this out *Maxxout* .. now that's a piece of luggage!!!! .. and to think that Virgin America said that my Part-Time was "luggage" . . HA!



She looks positively insane there.  So good.
Was just in Maxfields yesterday and they have a big collection of these oversized Birkins ....NFS ...just exhibition along with all the dead animals.  Love their stuff, but hate all that taxidermy.   Are you in LA now?
So, virgin gave you a bad time?  That's nuts that a part-time would be thought of as luggage. Although Daphne's has a tag....imagine checking that?


----------



## susieserb

My new "older" icon~hey, I'm just a handful of years behind you and so appreciate you taking the time and effort to display your style, flare and knowledge.  We older gals need so much more of this it's not even funny.


----------



## jeszica

Just went thru all 16 pages and I have to say:


1) I love your hair!
2) I love your dog n of coz...
3) I love ur amazing collection!!

Thx for the effort esp the mod shots!! I love your bubblegum pink work the MOST!!


----------



## sunnymay

Love all your pics!cutie doggie and amazing collection !


----------



## maxxout

susieserb said:


> My new "older" icon~hey, I'm just a handful of years behind you and so appreciate you taking the time and effort to display your style, flare and knowledge.  We older gals need so much more of this it's not even funny.



Hey susîe.....thanks so much....and you rock your Bals many times over!



jeszica said:


> Just went thru all 16 pages and I have to say:
> 
> 
> 1) I love your hair!
> 2) I love your dog n of coz...
> 3) I love ur amazing collection!!
> 
> Thx for the effort esp the mod shots!! I love your bubblegum pink work the MOST!!



Hi Jes.....thanks girl!   There is something about that 05 bubblegum color that makes me smile.  Mine is faded, but evenly and no yellow at all.   Just a softer version of the original color and the softest most broken-in leather.
Your doggie is adorable!



sunnymay said:


> Love all your pics!cutie doggie and amazing collection !



Thanks from the cute little doggie that is currently traveling with me.   She is a travel saint.   Never makes a sound and LOVES her carry-on soft crate.   When she sees me put it on the floor she dives into it.  I can barely straighten out her blankets as she charges in and I have t arrange them underneath her.


----------



## Heart Star

You have an absolutely stunning colletion!


----------



## woonk80

OMG I m so impressed by your style; your purses; and your thread!!!!
Thanks for sharing! 

It's great to see '04 Seaform here.  Mine is worn and dirty; still, it brings good memories. ))


----------



## jeszica

Scrabby Doo say THANK YOU! 



maxxout said:


> Hi Jes.....thanks girl!   There is something about that 05 bubblegum color that makes me smile.  Mine is faded, but evenly and no yellow at all.   Just a softer version of the original color and the softest most broken-in leather.
> Your doggie is adorable!


----------



## BBagGal

This is simply amazing!!!  
How do you store them all?  Hanging?  Stuffed then covered in dustcover?  
I have a collection of 6...and ran out of closet space.


----------



## Lara Madeleine

You are so fashionable, Maxxout. Love your outfits and Bal bags.

Lara


----------



## maxxout

BBagGal said:


> This is simply amazing!!!
> How do you store them all?  Hanging?  Stuffed then covered in dustcover?
> I have a collection of 6...and ran out of closet space.



Hi BBgirl
I took a closet shot this winter and it shows how I store them. The Fall/Winter bags are out and the Spring/Summer bags are stored above on the top shelf (second pic).  I have a few non-Bal bags but they are not in this shot. oops...just saw the red ps1

All the PH bags are lying flat on the shelves (cloth lined) and the 05 bags are hanging.  I have since devised a better hanging system so I'll get a shot of that soon.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2119620&stc=1&d=1364517825


----------



## maxxout

The stored B bags are on the top shelf, filled with tissue in their dust bags.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2119622&stc=1&d=1364518087


----------



## maxxout

Was in LA with my 04 Mystery Green City.   In the second shot I sprouted wings....palm tree wings.   So LA

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2119629&stc=1&d=1364518283

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2119631&stc=1&d=1364518321


----------



## maxxout

Got some scarves while I was there.   Every time I see a scarf I imagine how it will work with these bags.   Finally found a good one for 05 Turquoise City.


http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2119632&stc=1&d=1364518491


http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2119636&stc=1&d=1364518530


----------



## maxxout

Pictures of this Turquoise bag always drop the green....so irl it works with the color in the scarf better.  Wish I could get a good representation of 05 Turquoise.   It is like the gemstone...not this flat blue color in these pics.


----------



## maxxout

Here is 05 Chocolate City. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2119641&stc=1&d=1364518754


----------



## BDgirl

I always admire your bbag collection maxx! And you have an amazing fashion style. Love your closet.


----------



## maxxout

Heart Star said:


> You have an absolutely stunning colletion!



Thank you heart!



woonk80 said:


> OMG I m so impressed by your style; your purses; and your thread!!!!
> Thanks for sharing!
> It's great to see '04 Seaform here.  Mine is worn and dirty; still, it brings good memories. ))



It's fun to post this and interact with all of you.  Great that you have a Seafoam.  I absolutely love that color.   Spring is here and it will come out of the dust bag tomorrow!



Lara Madeleine said:


> You are so fashionable, Maxxout. Love your outfits and Bal bags.
> 
> 
> Lara



Thank you Lara.  I love clothes...and am always slightly over dressed where I am.  But at least it is more on the casual side.  Thanks for the compliment!

*BDGirl*   Thank you sweetiedarling!!!


----------



## maxxout

This is Spring/Summer which includes my new Black Delvaux "madame" bag. (although it's not a S/S bag) and my landscape Dries Van Noten clutch.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2120670&stc=1&d=1364581004

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2120676&stc=1&d=1364581070

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2120677&stc=1&d=1364581113


----------



## hrhsunshine

maxxout said:


> This is Spring/Summer which includes my new Black Delvaux "madame" bag. (although it's not a S/S bag) and my landscape Dries Van Noten clutch.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2120670&stc=1&d=1364581004
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2120676&stc=1&d=1364581070
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2120677&stc=1&d=1364581113



Oh....My....God....  

I absolutely MUST live in your closet.  I could just lay on your floor and staaaaaare. 

The colors in your wardrobe really remind me of mine...mostly grey, black, darker neutrals with just splashes of color here and there.  I like my accessories to really be my pop. My DH would often say to me when I show him a new shirt "Oh, ANOTHER grey shirt"


----------



## dragonette

Max I LOVE your closet! Your style is so defined and the colours just work beautifully!


----------



## maxxout

hrhsunshine said:


> Oh....My....God....
> 
> I absolutely MUST live in your closet.  I could just lay on your floor and staaaaaare.
> 
> The colors in your wardrobe really remind me of mine...mostly grey, black, darker neutrals with just splashes of color here and there.  I like my accessories to really be my pop. My DH would often say to me when I show him a new shirt "Oh, ANOTHER grey shirt"



Oh..I wish you could come and live in my closet. Short of that....come on out for a visit!  But you have to bring your closet contents and all those bags. We can have Bagfest. And yes, too much color is scary.



dragonette said:


> Max I LOVE your closet! Your style is so defined and the colours just work beautifully!



Love your style too spidey mom.  Love you in those Bal jackets!


----------



## luvva handbags

maxxout said:


> Oh..I wish you could come and live in my closet. Short of that....come on out for a visit!  But you have to bring your closet contents and all those bags. We can have Bagfest. And yes, too
> 
> oops!!!!! Dont know what I did there??


----------



## luvva handbags

maxxout said:


> Oh..I wish you could come and live in my closet. Short of that....come on out for a visit!  But you have to bring your closet contents and all those bags. We can have Bagfest. And yes, too much color is scary.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your style too spidey mom.  Love you in those Bal jackets!


Just fabulous .... "Very Classy"


----------



## missbellamama

Hi maxxout...I'm not sure if anyone here..has ever asked, but are you "actively" PURSU-ing and other bbags...?   and if so which ones..?


----------



## hrhsunshine

maxxout said:


> Oh..I wish you could come and live in my closet. Short of that....come on out for a visit!  But you have to bring your closet contents and all those bags. We can have Bagfest. And yes, too much color is scary.



Yes, I wish I could be there!  
OMG! If I brought all my goodies, it would be Bag-a-palooza!


----------



## Lakotan

Maxxout, what an exemplary closet!  So well organized! You must be an interior designer, unless you are a writer, or a fashion designer, or all of the above!


----------



## maxxout

luvva handbags said:


> Just fabulous .... "Very Classy"



Thank you luv....hope you find that bag in your signature. That would be a great score.



missbellamama said:


> Hi maxxout...I'm not sure if anyone here..has ever asked, but are you "actively" PURSU-ing and other bbags...?   and if so which ones..?



Hi missbella....no, I am not pursuing any bags at all. I think I have enough! But I did recently get another brand that is a very structured bag. I just needed ONE. 
I got a black Delvaux "madame" shoulder bag.  It's the one in the closet shot with the 2 silver squares. Third shelf in the last post of the closet pics.



hrhsunshine said:


> Yes, I wish I could be there!
> OMG! If I brought all my goodies, it would be Bag-a-palooza!



Dare I say a bag orgy?  A Balenciaga bag bacchanal.



Lakotan said:


> Maxxout, what an exemplary closet!  So well organized! You must be an interior designer, unless you are a writer, or a fashion designer, or all of the above!



None of the above...... but I do like to organize everything.  
Yes, it can get ugly.  

Nice to see you Lakotan!


----------



## Lakotan

ok, I admit my defeat, you remain a mystery to me, so I will just settle for a Super classy, tasteful, elegant, ever youthful, humorous and FUN GIRL forever . Have I missed anything else? I must have...cause you are incredible.


----------



## hrhsunshine

maxxout said:


> Dare I say a bag orgy?  A Balenciaga bag bacchanal.



 Oh there she goes again, horndog you...

Girl, your poor husband must be so exhausted!


----------



## pinkelephant721

maxxout said:


> This is Spring/Summer which includes my new Black Delvaux "madame" bag. (although it's not a S/S bag) and my landscape Dries Van Noten clutch.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2120670&stc=1&d=1364581004
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2120676&stc=1&d=1364581070
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2120677&stc=1&d=1364581113


your walk-in closet is every girl's dream!!!!!


----------



## maxxout

pinkelephant721 said:


> your walk-in closet is every girl's dream!!!!!



I do feel very lucky and I am pretty spoiled by now. Can't imagine sharing with a spouse at this point. 



Lakotan said:


> ok, I admit my defeat, you remain a mystery to me, so I will just settle for a Super classy, tasteful, elegant, ever youthful, humorous and FUN GIRL forever . Have I missed anything else? I must have...cause you are incredible.



You're my Louis.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vY-4zWKsJM


----------



## maxxout

hrhsunshine said:


> Oh there she goes again, horndog you...
> 
> Girl, your poor husband must be so exhausted!




yes he is 
he is completely exhausted 
because of our physical disparity
that being my diminutive size relative to his
I keep him up all night




rearranging all the bags on the top shelf


----------



## hrhsunshine

maxxout said:


> yes he is
> he is completely exhausted
> because of our physical disparity
> that being my diminutive size relative to his
> I keep him up all night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rearranging all the bags on the top shelf



:lolots:  Aside from your dirty little sense of humor, which I absolutely LOVE....I'm imagining this teeny little person just so madly obsessed with where and how her bags are laying.  I do the same thing with my bag shelf.  I will check the angles of my bags to make sure they are not touching the wall or sticking out from the shelf. I see to it they don't touch each other either.  MADNESS!


----------



## nascar fan

maxxout said:


> yes he is
> he is completely exhausted
> because of our physical disparity
> that being my diminutive size relative to his
> I keep him up all night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rearranging all the bags on the top shelf


 
cute!


----------



## drati

Thank you for the beautiful new pictures maxxout. Simply stunning.


----------



## Lakotan

"You're my Louis.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vY-4zWKsJM"

So touched , I know who you are, you are a MUSE, there, try to deny that


----------



## cupcakegirl

Your collection and mod shots never fail to impress...


----------



## maxxout

hrhsunshine said:


> :lolots:  Aside from your dirty little sense of humor, which I absolutely LOVE....I'm imagining this teeny little person just so madly obsessed with where and how her bags are laying.  I do the same thing with my bag shelf.  I will check the angles of my bags to make sure they are not touching the wall or sticking out from the shelf. I see to it they don't touch each other either.  MADNESS!



Always on high alert!



nascar fan said:


> cute!



 _nascar_ 

why don't we have a car emoticon/symbol?



drati said:


> Thank you for the beautiful new pictures maxxout. Simply stunning.



Thank you, friend. 



Lakotan said:


> "You're my Louis.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vY-4zWKsJM"
> 
> So touched , I know who you are, you are a MUSE, there, try to deny that



I thought I might be amusing....but never a muse!



cupcakegirl said:


> Your collection and mod shots never fail to impress...



Hi there girliepie.   Nice to see you!!!


----------



## nascar fan

maxxout said:


> Always on high alert!
> 
> 
> 
> _nascar_
> 
> why don't we have a car emoticon/symbol?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, friend.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I might be amusing....but never a muse!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there girliepie.   Nice to see you!!!


We do need one, don't we?!!


----------



## cupcakegirl

maxxout said:


> Hi there girliepie.   Nice to see you!!!




Hello there!  Lovely to see you as well!  It's been awhile...


----------



## zoebella

Ooooh! I didn't see your closet pictures until now. I just love everything.

I was wondering if you have matching Balenciaga wallets for your bags, or you stick to one wallet to 

use with them all? If you were already asked this I apologize.


----------



## maxxout

zoebella said:


> Ooooh! I didn't see your closet pictures until now. I just love everything.
> 
> I was wondering if you have matching Balenciaga wallets for your bags, or you stick to one wallet to use with them all? If you were already asked this I apologize.



Hi Zoe.........I do have a few matching coin purses but I tend to use only one and don't switch out at all.  I have never used a wallet.  I put my cards, a small pen and extra stuff in a Bal coin purse and that is all I need.    I keep my bags very light.   It is one of the reasons I love Bal bags.   I don't put much in them and never seem to be missing anything.
Thanks !


----------



## DDmommy

maxxout said:


> I've only collected bags from 02-05.  It took about 2 years to find these, the 04 Red being the hardest to find and the last one to add.




Beautiful collection!


----------



## zoebella

maxxout said:


> Hi Zoe.........I do have a few matching coin purses but I tend to use only one and don't switch out at all.  I have never used a wallet.  I put my cards, a small pen and extra stuff in a Bal coin purse and that is all I need.    I keep my bags very light.   It is one of the reasons I love Bal bags.   I don't put much in them and never seem to be missing anything.
> Thanks !



Hi Maxx - I did see the coin purses on post #21. I didn't realize that they would hold so much, (I still have a lot to learn about Bal). Thanks for your reply!


----------



## PrincessCypress

As a Bal newbie, I am gloriously overwhelmed by your fab collection, maxxout! 

Love your camel and turquoise bags, but I think I'm really going to dream of your rouge theatre tonight.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

To The Top - Man, I just l=o=v=e this thread.

Adore your STUNNING Bal collection maxxout dear!  I cherish the oldies.


----------



## Fly66

What an amazing collection! Lovely rainbow of leather!  I have only 3 B bags but love them so much I have been seriously thinking of selling or gifting to friends some of my other bags so I can focus on the "Bs"--now I am thinking maybe it is not such a crazy idea!  Enjoy them in good health!


----------



## maxxout

PrincessCypress said:


> As a Bal newbie, I am gloriously overwhelmed by your fab collection, maxxout!
> 
> Love your camel and turquoise bags, but I think I'm really going to dream of your rouge theatre tonight.



Hi princess!  I realize that it has been 9 months since you posted this ......so, for sure I'm very sorry that I didn't reply in all this time.  Was away from the forum...for too long!
Thank you for visiting my thread!


----------



## maxxout

LoveHandbags! said:


> To The Top - Man, I just l=o=v=e this thread.
> 
> Adore your STUNNING Bal collection maxxout dear!  I cherish the oldies.



Thanks friend.  What oldies do you have now?




Fly66 said:


> What an amazing collection! Lovely rainbow of leather!  I have only 3 B bags but love them so much I have been seriously thinking of selling or gifting to friends some of my other bags so I can focus on the "Bs"--now I am thinking maybe it is not such a crazy idea!  Enjoy them in good health!



They are very addicting. I know quite a few members who have sold or given away bags to make room for their ever-expanding collection of Bals.


----------



## PrincessCypress

maxxout said:


> Hi princess!  I realize that it has been 9 months since you posted this ......so, for sure I'm very sorry that I didn't reply in all this time.  Was away from the forum...for too long!
> Thank you for visiting my thread!


No problem, maxxout!  

I've been on the H and CC forums lately, haven't given my Bals a lot of attention in a while.


----------



## maxxout

I like those bags too!  Love the look of a Kelly and the Flap.  And have considered both. I did need a structured bag so I got a "Madame " from Delvaux. But I continue my absolute attachment to these Balenciaga's.  Nice to see you!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

maxxout said:


> Thanks friend.  What oldies do you have now?



...my beloved 05 Chocolate, she is like butter  hope your day is good!


----------



## Kate2180

Amazing collection! Drool. Ü


----------



## ClosetAddict

Wow!!!! What a truly STUNNING collection!!!! Simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## Penstemon

maxxout said:


>


I am new to this forum but had to let you know that I LOVE your bag collection! Especially the 03 light caramel weekender, would love to find a bag in that beautiful color. Great picture of all your bags together. I noticed you also have some yummy leather jackets....maybe a post on that collection?


----------



## maxxout

Kate2180 said:


> Amazing collection! Drool. Ü





ClosetAddict said:


> Wow!!!! What a truly STUNNING collection!!!! Simply gorgeous!!!



Thank you both Kate and CA!



LoveHandbags! said:


> ...my beloved 05 Chocolate, she is like butter  hope your day is good!



Love that silky 05 leather.  And Chocolate is such a deep brown and goes with so much.




Penstemon said:


> I am new to this forum but had to let you know that I LOVE your bag collection! Especially the 03 light caramel weekender, would love to find a bag in that beautiful color. Great picture of all your bags together. I noticed you also have some yummy leather jackets....maybe a post on that collection?



That 03 light caramel has to be one of the hardest colors to find. I would love to have it in a City.  I sold the Weekender just last week and is one of only two bags that I have ever let go.  Too big.
There is a leather jacket thread in the wardrobe section ...and one devoted to Balenciaga leather jackets in this forum in the clubhouse.


----------



## Greengoddess8

maxxout said:


> Since the weather has gotten a little chilly, I thought a nice doggie in a sweater with a nifty purse picture would be just the ticket.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2026719&stc=1&d=1358473582



Ok, your collection is the best I've ever seen!  I am in love with all your oldies and your style!  I just had to bump this thread....And, then when I saw your doggy in the skull and cross bones sweater!!!  We must be kindred spirits!
Do you have a favorite or a couple favorites?


----------



## BPC

Greengoddess8 said:


> Ok, your collection is the best I've ever seen!  I am in love with all your oldies and your style!  I just had to bump this thread....And, then when I saw your doggy in the skull and cross bones sweater!!!  We must be kindred spirits!
> Do you have a favorite or a couple favorites?



I know. Maxxouts collections is just unreal.


----------



## Greengoddess8

BPC said:


> I know. Maxxouts collections is just unreal.



I'm literally dying over here BPC!  I just had to bump the thread


----------



## maxxout

Greengoddess8 said:


> Ok, your collection is the best I've ever seen!  I am in love with all your oldies and your style!  I just had to bump this thread....And, then when I saw your doggy in the skull and cross bones sweater!!!  We must be kindred spirits!
> Do you have a favorite or a couple favorites?



Hi greengoddess  (great name)
Maybe we are kindred spirits. Does you doggie have a spiked collar?
Thanks for the big compliment. I have a lot more mod shots from many months of not posting.  Maybe I'll get back on that. 
My favorites are the pewter hardware bags. Grey is a big one in my wardrobe and this summer Seafoam is getting a lot of use.  Somehow I have not lost one ounce of love for all of them.




BPC said:


> I know. Maxxouts collections is just unreal.



Thank you babe! Yours is getting bigger too.


----------



## Greengoddess8

maxxout said:


> Hi greengoddess  (great name)
> Maybe we are kindred spirits. Does you doggie have a spiked collar?
> Thanks for the big compliment. I have a lot more mod shots from many months of not posting.  Maybe I'll get back on that.
> My favorites are the pewter hardware bags. Grey is a big one in my wardrobe and this summer Seafoam is getting a lot of use.  Somehow I have not lost one ounce of love for all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you babe! Yours is getting bigger too.



Thank you! Yes, my dog in the picture has a black spiked collar as her favorite. My other dog
Has a fuchsia spiked collar that is her favorite. I'm not a big pink gal. But, it suits her. I can't wait for your additional mod shots. Your sea foam caught my eye  But, truthfully they all did


----------



## rainneday

Thanks for bumping this! Now I see which bag you sold, Maxxout. I'm going to spend sometime going over this thread again.

ETA This thread takes me to such a happy place, thanks again for sharing.


----------



## Greengoddess8

rainneday said:


> Thanks for bumping this! Now I see which bag you sold, Maxxout. I'm going to spend sometime going over this thread again.
> 
> ETA This thread takes me to such a happy place, thanks again for sharing.



I'm glad everyone is glad I bumbled it!  I knew we all need sometime with these beauties. Whether it is your first or your hundredth time viewing them. I agree, it takes me too a happy place too


----------



## lnw85

Trying to glue my eyes back into my head.  

AMAZING


----------



## maxxout

Greengoddess8 said:


> Thank you! Yes, my dog in the picture has a black spiked collar as her favorite. My other dog
> Has a fuchsia spiked collar that is her favorite. I'm not a big pink gal. But, it suits her. I can't wait for your additional mod shots. Your sea foam caught my eye  But, truthfully they all did




When I said" yours is getting bigger too" BPC's quote didn't show up. So you might be wondering what that H?

Here is a pic of Seafoam that I took today.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2669083&stc=1&d=1403985524


----------



## maxxout

rainneday said:


> Thanks for bumping this! Now I see which bag you sold, Maxxout. I'm going to spend sometime going over this thread again.
> 
> ETA This thread takes me to such a happy place, thanks again for sharing.



OH....thank you....that inspires me to keep it up.  And today I am posting more mod shots.
Also, I forgot that I sold 2 bags, not just one.   The other one was an original big HG but I ended up with too many Grey bags.  So it was one of them.


----------



## maxxout

lnw85 said:


> Trying to glue my eyes back into my head.
> 
> AMAZING




Love your banned song.  Great attitude.


----------



## BPC

waiting..... 

really love seeing pics of your collection.

That green is gorgeous. Love that it looks pastel and not in your face. I really like the necklace too. Would look great hanging from the bag.


----------



## maxxout

BPC said:


> waiting.....
> 
> really love seeing pics of your collection.
> 
> That green is gorgeous. Love that it looks pastel and not in your face. I really like the necklace too. Would look great hanging from the bag.



Thanks.....and I am posting now and will not stop to chat until I get through all 24 images.  I might not post the last ones because they are wintry and it's so hot right now.  

2004 Mystery Green


http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2669090&stc=1&d=1403986357


----------



## maxxout

2004 Seafoam Purse
Paul Harnden Jacket

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2669091&stc=1&d=1403986677

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2669092&stc=1&d=1403986746


----------



## maxxout

2003 Dark Caramel City

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2669092&stc=1&d=1403986746

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2669097&stc=1&d=1403986967


----------



## maxxout

2003 Olive Brown City

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2669102&stc=1&d=1403987179


http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2669103&stc=1&d=1403987222


----------



## maxxout

2003 Olive Brown City
( Jacket is by my favorite designer, Paul Harnden)


http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2669105&stc=1&d=1403987413


----------



## maxxout

2004 True Red City
Ann Demeulemeester everything but jeans and shoes.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2669106&stc=1&d=1403987674


http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2669110&stc=1&d=1403987674


----------



## maxxout

How I deal with pink.  
2005 Bubblegum Pink Work and 2004 Rose City.

Jackets Rick Owens
Boots Rick Owens
Sandals Ann Demeulemeester

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2669124&stc=1&d=1403987967


http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2669125&stc=1&d=1403988005


----------



## maxxout

2004 Grey City
Everything Rick Owens except shoes.


http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2669135&stc=1&d=1403988235


http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2669136&stc=1&d=1403988280


----------



## maxxout

2004 Grey City
Ann Demeulemeester vest and belt, Rick Owens trousers.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2669137&stc=1&d=1403988420


----------



## maxxout

Now it's getting wintry. 

2003 Red Clutch
Paul Harnden Jacket

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2669143&stc=1&d=1403988694


----------



## maxxout

2005 Rouge Theater Work
Paul Harnden jacket


http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2669145&stc=1&d=1403988894


----------



## maxxout

2005 Bordeaux City
Ann Demeulemeester everything.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2669149&stc=1&d=1403989078


----------



## maxxout

2005 Chocolate City
Paul Harnden jacket


http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2669150&stc=1&d=1403989282


----------



## maxxout

This is my old and beloved 2005 Grey Work

Rick Owens jacket
Paul Harnden big trousers and shirt
Ann D vest


http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2669151&stc=1&d=1403989476

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2669154&stc=1&d=1403989621

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2669155&stc=1&d=1403989659

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2669156&stc=1&d=1403989703


----------



## rainneday

Maxxout! These pics  I love the Mystery Green, 2004 Grey, Bordeaux...your style...everything! It is perfection  and I think you are still uploading...sorry. I had to comment. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## beauxgoris

FAB as always Maxxout! Hard to say which of your beautiful bags I love the most. You are certainly set for life with this collection. It's nice to see such a well chosen and edited collection. It's consistent with your style and vision. Well done.


----------



## maxxout

rainneday said:


> Maxxout! These pics  I love the Mystery Green, 2004 Grey, Bordeaux...your style...everything! It is perfection  and I think you are still uploading...sorry. I had to comment. Thanks for sharing with us!




Your timing is perfect.  I'm finished.  And I coordinated it so all the pics would be on one page...well...except for the first one. My brain started to fuzz out.  I did it pretty fast.
Thank you for your wonderful comments.  I've been into clothes way before ever being into bags. But when I found the Moto bag....that was it.  Just  my thing.


----------



## BPC

Wow 

Wondering if you have any Helmut Lang pieces? 
They seem to be another company that would suit your incredible sense of style.

I gotta be truthful though- not sure what I love more... 
Your incredible  Ann Demeulemeester outfit, the gorgeous Paul Harnden jackets, the perfect cut grey Rick Owens top .. or ... your amazing Bals.


----------



## maxxout

beauxgoris said:


> FAB as always Maxxout! Hard to say which of your beautiful bags I love the most. You are certainly set for life with this collection. It's nice to see such a well chosen and edited collection. It's consistent with your style and vision. Well done.



Thank you so much beaux. I can say the same for you. Your collection is extraordinary and covers it all.  Those early rare bags of yours are truly collectors items....and so much more in your group!  We are both set...for sure.  I haven't bought a bag for about 2 years now.


----------



## rainneday

maxxout said:


> Your timing is perfect.  I'm finished.  And I coordinated it so all the pics would be on one page...well...except for the first one. My brain started to fuzz out.  I did it pretty fast.
> Thank you for your wonderful comments.  I've been into clothes way before ever being into bags. But when I found the Moto bag....that was it.  Just  my thing.



You're welcome, I meant them. You must have so much fun "shopping" in your closet


----------



## maxxout

BPC said:


> Wow
> 
> Wondering if you have any Helmut Lang pieces?
> They seem to be another company that would suit your incredible sense of style.
> 
> I gotta be truthful though- not sure what I love more...
> Your incredible  Ann Demeulemeester outfit, the gorgeous Paul Harnden jackets, the perfect cut grey Rick Owens top .. or ... your amazing Bals.



BPC...your comments are so nice. I think we might have similar taste. You are so lucky to live in NYC. I have to travel to shop, so that keeps my wardrobe small. But I only really like a few designers and Ann retired and I'm off Rick for the last 3 years, so now I just get a Harnden jacket each season and use all my old stuff.


----------



## maxxout

rainneday said:


> You're welcome, I meant them. You must have so much fun "shopping" in your closet



My style is pretty consistent so I wear lots of stuff from previous years and it's all street stuff.  I never buy anything for a special occasion or dressy event.  I usually pull out my very old Issey Miyaki stuff that never looks dated but never looks in style...just looks kind of special.  But that's only once a year or less.


----------



## lnw85

maxxout said:


> Love your banned song.  Great attitude.


Thanks!  If only I was sticking to my ban...

:shame:


----------



## lnw85

maxxout said:


> Thanks.....and I am posting now and will not stop to chat until I get through all 24 images.  I might not post the last ones because they are wintry and it's so hot right now.
> 
> 2004 Mystery Green
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2669090&stc=1&d=1403986357


This mystery green is absolutely PERFECT!

Wow.


----------



## maxxout

lnw85 said:


> Thanks!  If only I was sticking to my ban...
> 
> :shame:



Well....at least you don't have a wish list.  Remember......one day at a time.
We here are all addicts. And only a very few have ever overdosed.    I got close.


----------



## rainneday

maxxout said:


> My style is pretty consistent so I wear lots of stuff from previous years and it's all street stuff.  I never buy anything for a special occasion or dressy event.  I usually pull out my very old Issey Miyaki stuff that never looks dated but never looks in style...just looks kind of special.  But that's only once a year or less.



I think it's brilliant! Just an all around very cool style.


----------



## Greengoddess8

maxxout said:


> When I said" yours is getting bigger too" BPC's quote didn't show up. So you might be wondering what that H?
> 
> Here is a pic of Seafoam that I took today.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2669083&stc=1&d=1403985524



I love you seafoam so much!!!  I am a true green lover. It is stunning with your necklace!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

maxxout said:


> Thanks.....and I am posting now and will not stop to chat until I get through all 24 images.  I might not post the last ones because they are wintry and it's so hot right now.
> 
> 2004 Mystery Green
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2669090&stc=1&d=1403986357



And, your mystery green is heaven!!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

BPC said:


> Wow
> 
> Wondering if you have any Helmut Lang pieces?
> They seem to be another company that would suit your incredible sense of style.
> 
> I gotta be truthful though- not sure what I love more...
> Your incredible  Ann Demeulemeester outfit, the gorgeous Paul Harnden jackets, the perfect cut grey Rick Owens top .. or ... your amazing Bals.




I do agree with you BPC!  I don't know what I love more.....


----------



## Greengoddess8

Gorgeous!  Thank you so much for the additional pictures! It is such a treat to see such a stylish lady in all her glory!  I am going back now to look at everything again!


----------



## maxxout

Greengoddess8 said:


> Gorgeous!  Thank you so much for the additional pictures! It is such a treat to see such a stylish lady in all her glory!  I am going back now to look at everything again!



So now I know where your name greengoddess came from. 
What do you have that is spectacular and is green?  Do you like lots of things that are green or is this a bag thing?

Thank you again for all your kind words and visiting my thread.


----------



## cat1967

maxxout said:


> Thanks.....and I am posting now and will not stop to chat until I get through all 24 images.  I might not post the last ones because they are wintry and it's so hot right now.
> 
> 2004 Mystery Green
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2669090&stc=1&d=1403986357



OMG I have never before seen this beautiful color!  I love it.


----------



## cat1967

I've seen them all.  Can't say which one I love the most.  What I can say is that you have an amazing coordination of outfits, great style, always elegant and any Balenciaga bag looks so chic being held by you.  It was as if I was looking at magazine pictures.  Bravo!


----------



## maxxout

cat1967 said:


> I've seen them all.  Can't say which one I love the most.  What I can say is that you have an amazing coordination of outfits, great style, always elegant and any Balenciaga bag looks so chic being held by you.  It was as if I was looking at magazine pictures.  Bravo!



Oh my...thank you so much, cat!
I do love a certain kind of clothing and never really had a perfect bag that worked.  I guess that's why I went a little ...nuts when I found this relaxed but luxurious moto bag.  It seemed to have the same attitude as the kind of stuff I liked to wear. 
So I got every color that fit my wardrobe.  But only those. That's why I'm not a true collector of 03-05.  I didn't collect every color.


----------



## cat1967

maxxout said:


> Oh my...thank you so much, cat!
> I do love a certain kind of clothing and never really had a perfect bag that worked.  I guess that's why I went a little ...nuts when I found this relaxed but luxurious moto bag.  It seemed to have the same attitude as the kind of stuff I liked to wear.
> So I got every color that fit my wardrobe.  But only those. That's why I'm not a true collector of 03-05.  I didn't collect every color.



Oh you don't need to have all the colors to be a true collector.  You definitely are!
I have always enjoyed your posts from day one here.  Your comparison pics have helped me a lot.  Now I know a few things myself too.

BTW we have the same Wassili or is it Vassili armchair.  In the same color of leather too.


----------



## Greengoddess8

maxxout said:


> So now I know where your name greengoddess came from.
> What do you have that is spectacular and is green?  Do you like lots of things that are green or is this a bag thing?
> 
> Thank you again for all your kind words and visiting my thread.



Believe it or not....that isn't where my name comes from. Though green is my favorite color. I like green bags, clothing, shoes, gems & stones, linens, art....OK I guess I love many green things. Though if you came into my home you wouldn't notice green jumping out at you. Same with my outfits...Though, if you walked into my closet you would see many different shades of green.   

I always enjoy your post!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## beauxgoris

maxxout said:


> Thank you so much beaux. I can say the same for you. Your collection is extraordinary and covers it all.  Those early rare bags of yours are truly collectors items....and so much more in your group!  We are both set...for sure.  I haven't bought a bag for about 2 years now.



Thank you *maxxout*.  I buy *very rarely* these days. I'm only really looking for super old or super rare things (and ONLY at a certain price) - so if I see something and it's priced right I'll go for it. I'm very much of the same mind - just like the city, work style suits you, I have the styles and colors I like and that are me. As with all bal lovers I tried a few sizes and learned what didn't work for me (ruby weekender I'm sadly looking at you). Don't plan on leaving bal or ever changing - just growing old with my collection.


----------



## Meeju

Such a great collection. Wowwwwww


----------



## maxxout

cat1967 said:


> Oh you don't need to have all the colors to be a true collector.  You definitely are!
> I have always enjoyed your posts from day one here.  Your comparison pics have helped me a lot.  Now I know a few things myself too.
> 
> BTW we have the same Wassili or is it Vassili armchair.  In the same color of leather too.



I enjoy you posts too!  And I had to look up if it was  a V or a W.  But I really like modern interiors and architecture.  We have a lot in common!


----------



## maxxout

beauxgoris said:


> Thank you *maxxout*.  I buy *very rarely* these days. I'm only really looking for super old or super rare things (and ONLY at a certain price) - so if I see something and it's priced right I'll go for it. I'm very much of the same mind - just like the city, work style suits you, I have the styles and colors I like and that are me. As with all bal lovers I tried a few sizes and learned what didn't work for me (ruby weekender I'm sadly looking at you). Don't plan on leaving bal or ever changing - just growing old with my collection.



I know what you mean about your ruby weekender.  I finally sold my weekender, but I may never see 03 light caramel again.  But to have it just to look at it is just not why I have these bags.  Even if I don't wear one for a few years but know its possible....I'll keep it.  But if I know that a weekender is always going to look ridiculous on me....I have to let it go.


----------



## maxxout

Greengoddess and meeju.......thank you!


----------



## Lakotan

Dear Maxxout,
I am so glad you posted more of your mod pictures, I've enjoyed every single one of them - such a treat! IMO, Balenciaga should hire YOU as their spokesperson or a model, you better than anyone else represent the essence of the moto bags' style and the edginess that it conveys.  I dress very differently than you, I love colors in my clothes, but I admire your style and your creative use of Balenciaga. I've learned something from your mod pictures: what colors to wear with my amazingly silky Bordeaux First. Thank you!


----------



## maxxout

Lakotan said:


> Dear Maxxout,
> I am so glad you posted more of your mod pictures, I've enjoyed every single one of them - such a treat! IMO, Balenciaga should hire YOU as their spokesperson or a model, you better than anyone else represent the essence of the moto bags' style and the edginess that it conveys.  I dress very differently than you, I love colors in my clothes, but I admire your style and your creative use of Balenciaga. I've learned something from your mod pictures: what colors to wear with my amazingly silky Bordeaux First. Thank you!



Hi dear Lakotan.  It's so nice to see you. 
Thanks for all your wonderful compliments. I really appreciate your comments about how I dress particularly when you have a very different approach.   I would love to see mod shots of you and the interesting things you come up with.
I have found that Bordeaux goes with more of my wardrobe than a lot of other colors. I really like it with muddy earth tones like shades of brown and warm colors, even red. But I reserve Bordeaux for fall/winter.  I'm always shocked at how rich and beautiful this leather is when I  get it out of its dust bag each fall.  You must be in heaven with your beautiful Bordeaux first.


----------



## riiche

Utterly stunning. What a great thread - love your bags and your style! I've always loved the older set of Bals. Do share more more more please!


----------



## cat1967

Lakotan said:


> Dear Maxxout,
> I am so glad you posted more of your mod pictures, I've enjoyed every single one of them - such a treat! IMO, Balenciaga should hire YOU as their spokesperson or a model, you better than anyone else represent the essence of the moto bags' style and the edginess that it conveys.  I dress very differently than you, I love colors in my clothes, but I admire your style and your creative use of Balenciaga. I've learned something from your mod pictures: what colors to wear with my amazingly silky Bordeaux First. Thank you!



Hi Lakotan.

You have been missing for a long time.  Where have you been?


----------



## Lakotan

maxxout said:


> Hi dear Lakotan.  It's so nice to see you.
> Thanks for all your wonderful compliments. I really appreciate your comments about how I dress particularly when you have a very different approach.   I would love to see mod shots of you and the interesting things you come up with.
> I have found that Bordeaux goes with more of my wardrobe than a lot of other colors. I really like it with muddy earth tones like shades of brown and warm colors, even red. But I reserve Bordeaux for fall/winter.  I'm always shocked at how rich and beautiful this leather is when I  get it out of its dust bag each fall.  You must be in heaven with your beautiful Bordeaux first.


Maxxout,
I am not nearly as stylish as you are, but I will try to take pictures of my Bals with outfits worthy (IMO) of posting 
Thank you for more good ideas on Bordeaux, I am looking forward to trying them this fall.


----------



## Lakotan

cat1967 said:


> Hi Lakotan.
> 
> You have been missing for a long time.  Where have you been?


Hi Cat, great to see you! I've been buried under a pile of work that does not seem to get smaller , but I check out what's going on here regularly. Look forward to new fall colors and reviews on leather quality. Even though I am set for life with the variety of Bals I currently have, it never seems enough, so search continues...


----------



## cat1967

Lakotan said:


> Hi Cat, great to see you! I've been buried under a pile of work that does not seem to get smaller , but I check out what's going on here regularly. Look forward to new fall colors and reviews on leather quality. Even though I am set for life with the variety of Bals I currently have, it never seems enough, so search continues...



I know exactly what you mean.  I went and saw the new blue something which looks like Atlantique.  But it looked a lot like Atlantique which I have so I passed.  Unfortunately that the only new color they had here in Greece.  I think I am done with Bal for a while especially after the Apple Green City of 2005 that I recently got which was a bag I had wanted for ages but couldn't find.  Anyway, I am glad you are doing well and you have a lot of work.  Having a lot of work these days is good, the opposite sucks which is my case.

Don't forget to visit us though.


----------



## J O Y

I love everything about this thread maxxout!!! Your amazing collection, your artistic and chic style, and the mod shots amongst your beautiful surroundings and adorable dog is truly beautiful. 

Thank you so much for taking the time to create this thread and educate us!  I&#8217;ve thoroughly enjoyed browsing through all 24 pages.  The oldies have an alluring appeal and I want some!  I absolutely love your 03 Dark Caramel, 04 Mystery Green, and 04 Eggplant.  These are now on my hunting list.  It never ends&#8230;

Like you, I also live in the desert.  Do you do anything to prevent fading or to deal with the extreme heat?


----------



## maxxout

J O Y said:


> I love everything about this thread maxxout!!! Your amazing collection, your artistic and chic style, and the mod shots amongst your beautiful surroundings and adorable dog is truly beautiful.
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to create this thread and educate us!  I&#8217;ve thoroughly enjoyed browsing through all 24 pages.  The oldies have an alluring appeal and I want some!  I absolutely love your 03 Dark Caramel, 04 Mystery Green, and 04 Eggplant.  These are now on my hunting list.  It never ends&#8230;
> 
> Like you, I also live in the desert.  Do you do anything to prevent fading or to deal with the extreme heat?



Hi J O Y
Thank you so much for the wonderful compliments. I'm glad that you are joining in the hunt for oldies. Welcome to the club. 04 eggplant comes up more often than the other two you mention but if you are persistent .....and a little obsessed, you will eventually find them. However.....03 caramel is quite elusive.

I have not had any problems with fading...but then I don't leave them in direct sunlight for any length of time. And also I haven't really had problems with dryness. I think dryness is more of a problem if you just store them and don't use them. The suppleness will come back as you use them. I don't do anything to protect them from fading or drying out. No conditioners. 
Good luck with the hunt!!


----------



## MAGJES

maxxout said:


> Thanks.....and I am posting now and will not stop to chat until I get through all 24 images.  I might not post the last ones because they are wintry and it's so hot right now.
> 
> 2004 Mystery Green
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2669090&stc=1&d=1403986357



You know I'm a sucker for anything Green!  Love this oldie so much and looks great paired with nuetrals.


----------



## maxxout

riiche said:


> Utterly stunning. What a great thread - love your bags and your style! I've always loved the older set of Bals. Do share more more more please!



Thank you for the wonderful compliments riiche. I hope you find the oldies you are looking for.





MAGJES said:


> You know I'm a sucker for anything Green!  Love this oldie so much and looks great paired with nuetrals.



Yes...I know you love your greens and your green Bals are stunning.....as is your entire collection.  Thanks for stopping by, friend!


----------



## Maice

Such an AMAZING collection.  Your pictures are killer too!  How I wish I could take pictures like that (in my dreams, maybe )...  You also have a great sense of style.  


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## maxxout

Maice said:


> Such an AMAZING collection.  Your pictures are killer too!  How I wish I could take pictures like that (in my dreams, maybe )...  You also have a great sense of style.
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing!



Thanks Maice
I have to take pictures of things for work so I have a tripod and that makes picture taking easy. I'm an organized person by nature so I like documenting outfits that I like.  It's fast and then I don't have to spend much time thinking about what to wear.


----------



## Maice

maxxout said:


> Thanks Maice
> I have to take pictures of things for work so I have a tripod and that makes picture taking easy. *I'm an organized person by nature so I like documenting outfits that I like.  It's fast and then I don't have to spend much time thinking about what to wear*.





That's a great idea, maxxout 


I realized my Bals are mostly "oldies" too (save for one) - I have Bals from 2005, 2006, 2007.  I'd love to get my hands on even older ones down the line, like from '04 or '03... seeing your collection certainly reinforced that   I'm pretty Bal-content for now though, so I think getting older Bals will come for me later on when I feel the need for another Bal


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I may have just embarrassed myself a bit by stalking liking every pic of *maxxout* and her bags in this thread but how could anyone not?! 

Thank you for posting all of these *maxxout*, what an inspiration you are


----------



## jeanstohandbags

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I may have just embarrassed myself a bit by stalking liking every pic of *maxxout* and her bags in this thread but how could anyone not?!
> 
> Thank you for posting all of these *maxxout*, what an inspiration you are



LOL SGCW, you do crack me up   But so true, this is one of the best threads EVER on tpf, thank you for bumping it.  I am also happy to admit that I've drooled over it in amazement at least several times (and maybe a few more than several times) over the years


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I may have just embarrassed myself a bit by stalking liking every pic of *maxxout* and her bags in this thread but how could anyone not?!
> 
> Thank you for posting all of these *maxxout*, what an inspiration you are


Ha, good for you on the bumping this fab thread because i never saw it.....so thank you sweet SGCW!
@maxxout  your Bal collection thread is legendary! Love seeing your beauties, mods & whoa, LOVE your hair!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

jeanstohandbags said:


> LOL SGCW, you do crack me up   But so true, this is one of the best threads EVER on tpf, thank you for bumping it.  I am also happy to admit that I've drooled over it in amazement at least several times (and maybe a few more than several times) over the years


I was equally lost for words after seeing your collection of red Bals a few months ago, *jeanstohandbags*, though I seem to recover my expressional abilities pretty easily  Thank you for keeping me in the best company in my tPF obsessions.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Ha, good for you on the bumping this fab thread because i never saw it.....so thank you sweet SGCW!
> @maxxout  your Bal collection thread is legendary! Love seeing your beauties, mods & whoa, LOVE your hair!


Yes, being a woman with hair that's always going rogue, I'm also in awe of maxxout's hair


----------



## labrat1996

So glad this thread got bumped! I am speechless. Truly a magnificent collection. I can't thank Maxxout enough for her posts. The colors, the leather - oh why can't the new Bal bags even come close? Then again - there is the thrill of the hunt!


----------



## fayden

This thread is so amazing... I hope to see some more outfits and an update !


----------



## maxxout

Wow my thread is back up. This is so fun to see. Thank you all for such  generous wonderful comments. I still have almost my entire collection and I still carry them frequently. Today I carried 04 Rose  and yesterday I carried 04 Mystery Green and the day before I carried 04 True Red. I even carried my 05 Rogue Theater work last week. So mainly I carry these bags and then I carry some of my  older structured bags as well  as a Kelly when appropriate.  
Having my thread up makes me want to try to stay more current.


----------



## maxxout

labrat1996 said:


> So glad this thread got bumped! I am speechless. Truly a magnificent collection. I can't thank Maxxout enough for her posts. The colors, the leather - oh why can't the new Bal bags even come close? Then again - there is the thrill of the hunt!



Somethinggoodcanwork thank you for finding this thread and bumping it. And thank you for all the kind things you're saying.
jeans, kendie and labrat thank you so much ....you made my day.
( I quoted a lot more posts than this one.   I'm on my phone and maybe I'm not doing it correctly)


----------



## peacebabe

maxxout!!!! So glad to see you "appearing" in Bal related thread again! I thought you've found new "love" & Bal's a history to you. But so glad to see that you are still carrying your awesome oldies collection! 



maxxout said:


> Wow my thread is back up. This is so fun to see. Thank you all for such  generous wonderful comments. I still have almost my entire collection and I still carry them frequently. Today I carried 04 Rose  and yesterday I carried 04 Mystery Green and the day before I carried 04 True Red. I even carried my 05 Rogue Theater work last week. So mainly I carry these bags and then I carry some of my  older structured bags as well  as a Kelly when appropriate.
> Having my thread up makes me want to try to stay more current.


----------



## maxxout

peacebabe said:


> maxxout!!!! So glad to see you "appearing" in Bal related thread again! I thought you've found new "love" & Bal's a history to you. But so glad to see that you are still carrying your awesome oldies collection!



Hi peacebabe so nice to see you too!  I'm definitely still carrying my Bals.  For certain things I needed a structured bag and found the Hermes Kelly to be ideal.   I got a tan one for the summer and then I got a black one for the rest of the time. I did not catch the collection bug with these bags, and found those two did everything I needed them to do.
 The two brands are so very different physically and psychologically.    So my collection is very satisfying. I haven't purchased a bag in several years. At first I used older structured bags that I had as well as the Kellys because it was  new to me. But relatively soon I  picked back up with the Bals and I use those most of the time.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Wow your collection is absolutely fantastic! Congrats on an amazing collection.


----------



## CeeJay

I am SO GLAD to see you here *maxxout* .. miss you dear friend!!!  Alas, there aren't as many of us "oldies" (and I'm talking those who collected/still have the old bags) here .. so it's always good to see a sistah!!


----------



## maxxout

CeeJay said:


> I am SO GLAD to see you here *maxxout* .. miss you dear friend!!!  Alas, there aren't as many of us "oldies" (and I'm talking those who collected/still have the old bags) here .. so it's always good to see a sistah!!


I know, they vanished with the goods. You are keeping the history alive almost singlehandedly. 
It's good to see there is still interest and enthusiasm for discovering these older, limited edition bags here on tPF. They are getting harder to find but that makes the hunt all the more fun.  
I miss you too! ⭕️❌⭕️



Yoshi1296 said:


> Wow your collection is absolutely fantastic! Congrats on an amazing collection.


Yoshi, thank you!


----------



## Laurarh2314

These are all so amazing!! Do you still have them all?


----------



## zestypasta

Trust...its worth clicking on the thumbnails....I just spent most of a day re reading this thread...Its like a world you want to inhabit...so blessed! And a really sweet humble lady from my early days patiently answering questions...hard to replicate this collection...Im still searching for the vest she has one...but I try.

Much Love! Take the trip we all have thru wonderland...


----------



## maxxout

Hi zesty!  Incredibly nice of you to say such kind things.   I had a lot of fun making this thread.  I wish the forum could keep the images large like they used to be.  I’m thinking old threads get modified for image space.  
Which vest? Page #?


----------



## muchstuff

zestypasta said:


> Trust...its worth clicking on the thumbnails....I just spent most of a day re reading this thread...Its like a world you want to inhabit...so blessed! And a really sweet humble lady from my early days patiently answering questions...hard to replicate this collection...Im still searching for the vest she has one...but I try.
> 
> Much Love! Take the trip we all have thru wonderland...


Hi zesty, good to see you on the forum!


----------



## Conni618

I too am happy to see you here.  It’s been a very long time!


----------



## zestypasta

Hey Ladies...I drop in from time to time but not enough...life has so many new challenges none of us likely ever thought possible...(Im typing with a mask on I need to unclip....little hair clips I found at CVS that I put up in my hair behind my ears pull the N95 fit tighter and snug..so great!)

Im going to try to start the hunt once again. Pulled out my only First 04 True Red from storage and got the fever all over...I HAVE to have this in a City...got mine from Paris (Long Story and a hell of a lot of effort) but so worth it! Unreal bag! I have forgotten so many year details I used to be able to rattle off and have not kept up with the newer bags ( what is this croissant creation? Very Prada) I would need a crash course to be able to authenticate and snatch on the fly like I used to. Ha ha! Though I see the screaming fakes are still out there, and I would grow weary filing reports like I used to calling TRR in a fit of pique! Authenicated? The commercial depresses me..I got two real jewels there, but that's back when they would take tag pics, and one I just knew it was legit...but they should get serious if they can afford fancy commercials, makes me sad.

Maxxout...the lace up AD Vest!  So my style! I wear such a mix up, ripped jeans, Italian combat boots, vintage Lace tops, vintage Escada jacktet... I saw two of the vest yesterday, I check on occasion, but they are always sold listings alas! Love it so much!

I wish everyone's signature still had the link to their collections....sigh...have to look which forum they are in.


----------

